# My Mark 4 Airride Build...



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

So, figured i finally pull the trigger and get airride. Ive wanted bags for a while now but a lack of funds has always held me back. But now, after a raise at work and getting more hours i feel its time.
Made my first purchase today from bagriders. Got my tank and some extra fittings.








Its a steel 7 gallon tank, and when it comes in, im going to start working on the trunk setup. and making it look nice. Going with like a half/hidden idea. Ive got the picture in my mind :laugh:
As far, as management goes. I plan on the just the basic manual system, with Airlift XL front struts. Just want something simple, and easier to diagnose if anything goes wrong. Just i hear running all the lines could be a pita, but thats what my dad is for. Hopefully it will all go easy, but with my car, ntohing seems to. :laugh: 
well, that was just my introduction, using this thread for pics, updates, questions and concerns. 
Im glad to finally join you guys. And a couple pics so you know what im working with. 








and the wheels i just refinished, with new oem 20th skirts


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

welcome dude. good lookin car!:beer:


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Seem like your on the right path for success! I opted to go the manual route as well when i got my air ride. I love it, simple you get the basic workings of the system. Just basic shop class teachings. KISS. (keep it simple stupid)


:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

sup kid. well if you need any help my buddy andrew at open road hooked me up big time. i was gonna do the maunal set up and he helped me by putting me with a switch box setup and accuair manifold for about the same price!! and its way easier and easier if you every wanted to upgrade to digital


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

i would highly recommend going with analog at least instead of manual. even though you can probably pick up a used v1 for cheap.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

manual's not that bad, but i do want the new v2. The airlines aren't that bad to run.


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

Twilliams83 said:


> manual's not that bad, but i do want the new v2. The airlines aren't that bad to run.


ive got the v2, and installed one in someone elses car, it definitely lives up to the hype


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Shoopz said:


> ive got the v2, and installed one in someone elses car, it definitely lives up to the hype


thats what im thinking, but the manual lasted me 6 months and helped me learn alot about air and how it works.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Why did you go steel over aluminum??


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

:wave:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Raven1407 said:


> welcome dude. good lookin car!:beer:


 thanks man. should look better pretty soon here


BlackRadon said:


> Seem like your on the right path for success! I opted to go the manual route as well when i got my air ride. I love it, simple you get the basic workings of the system. Just basic shop class teachings. KISS. (keep it simple stupid)
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


 oh yea, thats exactly what i was thinking too. just the ease and simplicity of the whole system seemed intriguing to me, so thats why i wanted to go with it. I read alot of the manual systems and figured with the price and just how its run, it was for me. But i am also contemplating about running dual compressors, if anyone has an idea on that.


Chaoz said:


> sup kid. well if you need any help my buddy andrew at open road hooked me up big time. i was gonna do the maunal set up and he helped me by putting me with a switch box setup and accuair manifold for about the same price!! and its way easier and easier if you every wanted to upgrade to digital


 :wave: thanks for the heads up, but im pretty much set on the setup/style i planned on. Even though there are better managements out there, i fell this will do the job. And i will be more then ecstatic! 


Shoopz said:


> i would highly recommend going with analog at least instead of manual. even though you can probably pick up a used v1 for cheap.


 like i said before, im aware of the better kits, and im not saying i wouldnt ever want a system like that, jsut for right now, i dont want to until i really learn about this stuff. And, i would never buy any component used, i rather buy all new when it comes to something like this.


Twilliams83 said:


> manual's not that bad, but i do want the new v2. The airlines aren't that bad to run.


 yea, thats really all ive heard bad about it, but im sure i tackle it, if not, my dad can :laugh:


MechEngg said:


> Why did you go steel over aluminum??


 talked to a friend before hand, and he recommended going with the steel over the aluminum just because i will able to tighten down everything fully and not worry about cracking the tank, atleast his words, but i believe him. Just throw a water trap in the front of it and it should be fine. 


.Ant said:


> :wave:


 :wave: bags and bbs 

and it looks like my tank and stuff will come in friday, so my first update  and then should order the rest on the 17th, hopefully to get it all installed by the end of feb., if not, early march. :beer:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

does anyone have a personal preference on water traps. BR sells two different kinds, they are the same price, but is one better then the other, or are they the same thing basically?

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/NUMATICS-WATER-TRAP.html

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SMC-WATER-TRAP.html


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> does anyone have a personal preference on water traps. BR sells two different kinds, they are the same price, but is one better then the other, or are they the same thing basically?
> 
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/NUMATICS-WATER-TRAP.html
> 
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SMC-WATER-TRAP.html


they are both quality products the only difference is the numatics only comes in 1/4" ports and the smc comes in either 1/2" or 3/8"


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

SAMSABOTAGE said:


> they are both quality products the only difference is the numatics only comes in 1/4" ports and the smc comes in either 1/2" or 3/8"


oh alright. thanks for the response. then, ill probably go with the one with the 1/2 ports. which now i see haha


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

I would go with the numatics one. IIRC it is smaller than the other.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> does anyone have a personal preference on water traps. BR sells two different kinds, they are the same price, but is one better then the other, or are they the same thing basically?
> 
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/NUMATICS-WATER-TRAP.html
> 
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SMC-WATER-TRAP.html


The SMC watertraps haven't given me any trouble when I used them on my last car. I have heard about a few leaks from the pneumatics ones but not tons. Personally I would go for the 3/8" SMC one. The 1/2" is actually fairly large, the plus side being that it holds a lot of water, minus side is that it takes up valuable room and limits where you can place it because it is quite tall. Just get the 3/8" and use a reducer coupling to mount it directly off the side of the tank. 

As for your friend saying that the aluminum ones can't be fully bolted down......not sure what he was smoking when he was saying that lol. I personally prefer a non-rusting tank over a possiblity of rust in my expensive valves :thumbup:


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

There are certain things that I would buy used for air. Bags I wouldn't. And certain managements I wouldn't but because of the v2 coming out a lot of people are dumping the v1 and going with the v2 so parts are a lot cheaper. If I was doing a budget air build I would go with the v1. And as for learning how it works just installing it yourself will do that. I went into airride very little knowledge other than playing with my buddies. The kid whos air I installed for him is going to have no clue how it works or how to trouble shoot it if there is a problem because he spent the whole install texting his buddies the whole time.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

.Ant said:


> I would go with the numatics one. IIRC it is smaller than the other.


 hmmm... ill have to check, if i have any clearance issues, which i dont think iwill. then i might go with the smaller.


MechEngg said:


> The SMC watertraps haven't given me any trouble when I used them on my last car. I have heard about a few leaks from the pneumatics ones but not tons. Personally I would go for the 3/8" SMC one. The 1/2" is actually fairly large, the plus side being that it holds a lot of water, minus side is that it takes up valuable room and limits where you can place it because it is quite tall. Just get the 3/8" and use a reducer coupling to mount it directly off the side of the tank.
> 
> As for your friend saying that the aluminum ones can't be fully bolted down......not sure what he was smoking when he was saying that lol. I personally prefer a non-rusting tank over a possiblity of rust in my expensive valves :thumbup:


 Oh thanks for all the information. i appreciate it. I knew i came in here for a reason :laugh: as far as the tank, im not sure if my friend was completely telling the truth or just a version of, but something im usually swayed by is others past experience, he has the same thing i am going with and when i asked him about it, he said jut go with the steel. To me, its not a big deal. Ive just read to empty the water traps out about once a month and (drain the tank??). and hopefully not much rust will build up. plus in MI, our summers arent that humid. 


Shoopz said:


> There are certain things that I would buy used for air. Bags I wouldn't. And certain managements I wouldn't but because of the v2 coming out a lot of people are dumping the v1 and going with the v2 so parts are a lot cheaper. If I was doing a budget air build I would go with the v1. And as for learning how it works just installing it yourself will do that. I went into airride very little knowledge other than playing with my buddies. The kid whos air I installed for him is going to have no clue how it works or how to trouble shoot it if there is a problem because he spent the whole install texting his buddies the whole time.


 Yes, that totally makes sense. I, as well as most out there, probably want to have an idea of how everything works, which now, i am becoming a lot more informed. With just reading up and different research. I rather go with the manual, just for the ease and simplicity. 

And i found a guide of bagriders which is what im going to base mine off of, to me this setup looks very simple. I plan on having the switches and gauges somewhere in between the armrest, and the center console. Trust me, ill make it look good  

http://bagriders.com/modlab/tech/plumbing diagrams/BR_MANUAL_SETUP.pdf

and my chicken scratch, just wanted to get my ideas out of my head on paper.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


>


Looks like a decent plan. I would definitely add at least a drain c_o_ck into the bottom fitting in the tank for easy draining. Also the lines going to the paddle valves don't need to be the same length, the raise time will be different from the front and back due to different bag diameters anyways


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Looks like a decent plan. I would definitely add at least a drain c_o_ck into the bottom fitting in the tank for easy draining. Also the lines going to the paddle valves don't need to be the same length, the raise time will be different from the front and back due to different bag diameters anyways


yea. its just what i had imagined. im surprised alittle you can read my writing. but a drain ****, like this http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DRAIN-****.html . You would rather go with that other then plugging the bottom. How exactly do those work and how often should the tank be drained? like once a month? and thanks for that.i want sure, but i thought it would make sense to have them the same length, but its go to know its not necessary. .


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

With my manual setup im not running a watertrap but i am running a drain clock whick your kit will come with. Ive drained my tank twice and got like 2 drops of water each time, but i live in socal so its pretty dry.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> yea. its just what i had imagined. im surprised alittle you can read my writing. but a drain ****, like this http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DRAIN-****.html . You would rather go with that other then plugging the bottom. How exactly do those work and how often should the tank be drained? like once a month? and thanks for that.i want sure, but i thought it would make sense to have them the same length, but its go to know its not necessary. .


Haha it definitely is chicken scratch, but mine looks very similar 

I would definitely do this instead of just a plug. With a plug you will need to seal the threads everytime. Also with them being NPT threads they are tapered in, the more you take the fitting in and out the more the taper will wear out and pretty soon the plug will go all the way in and then it won't seal anymore. With a drain **** it has a backseating o-ring and straight threads so it can be opened and closed without any wearing out. Plus it doesn't require a wrench since it has a wingnut shape, pretty much a no-brainer 

And i would empty it every week or so with a steel tank to stop all buildup of water in the tank. It depends on the moisture in the air where you live though so just do it often enough to prevent lots of sitting water. Plus with a draincock you can also drain just the water and then close it back up really quickly to keep the tank pressurized, so it is far easier to drain the tank


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> With my manual setup im not running a watertrap but i am running a drain clock whick your kit will come with. Ive drained my tank twice and got like 2 drops of water each time, but i live in socal so its pretty dry.


oh alright. but ill just run a WT jut because i will be going with a steel tank, for only 30.00, better safe then sorry


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> With my manual setup im not running a watertrap but i am running a drain clock *whick your kit will come with*. Ive drained my tank twice and got like 2 drops of water each time, but i live in socal so its pretty dry.


He is ordering his piece by piece


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

What are you doing for the rear bags?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Haha it definitely is chicken scratch, but mine looks very similar
> 
> I would definitely do this instead of just a plug. With a plug you will need to seal the threads everytime. Also with them being NPT threads they are tapered in, the more you take the fitting in and out the more the taper will wear out and pretty soon the plug will go all the way in and then it won't seal anymore. With a drain **** it has a backseating o-ring and straight threads so it can be opened and closed without any wearing out. Plus it doesn't require a wrench since it has a wingnut shape, pretty much a no-brainer
> 
> And i would empty it every week or so with a steel tank to stop all buildup of water in the tank. It depends on the moisture in the air where you live though so just do it often enough to prevent lots of sitting water. Plus with a draincock you can also drain just the water and then close it back up really quickly to keep the tank pressurized, so it is far easier to drain the tank


yea, lol. and that was drawn at like 3am :laugh::beer: 

Ok, so the plugs that i will use, i would just plan on using teflon tape to seal the threads, like i do in aquariums at work. That defiantly seems easier to, and i wouldnt want the tank/or anything strip out if i keep removing it. That wouldnt be good. Hopefully too, that the WT will repeal out as most moisture that could possibly get in there, but seeing one a week wouldnt be a big deal, as i wash my car like twice a week lol. and so far, i appreciate all your information. Could i pick your brain on running dual compressors. most likely theyd be 400c's . Is it just a waste, or do you think one will be fine, remember ill have a 7gal tank. I probably wont be screwing with it alot, other then when i jsut get it, so i dont think i would use the compressor alot.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> He is ordering his piece by piece


 sorta :laugh:


Shoopz said:


> What are you doing for the rear bags?


 Air lift performance style bags.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

** this is what i plan on ordering for people wondering ** 

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK4-JETTA-FULL-KIT-WITH-MANUAL-MANAGEMENT.html


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

I would run duals. To fill my 5 gal tank from 0 takes quite a bit. But for the most part your tank shouldn't get that low unless you drain it or you are playing around too much. If I ever get around to it I'm going to upgrade to duals


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoopz said:


> I would run duals. To fill my 5 gal tank from 0 takes quite a bit. But for the most part your tank shouldn't get that low unless you drain it or you are playing around too much. If I ever get around to it I'm going to upgrade to duals


ya, thats what i was thinking too. just to help speed up the process alittle.


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

jettaaddictionII said:


> sorta :laugh:
> 
> Air lift performance style bags.


Im on the fence on these. They don't go as low as others. But with trimming they can. Or for 200 more get bag yard rears. I might just shell out the extra cash.


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

jettaaddictionII said:


> ya, thats what i was thinking too. just to help speed up the process alittle.


Also if for whatever reason one craps out you will always have a backup.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoopz said:


> Im on the fence on these. They don't go as low as others. But with trimming they can. Or for 200 more get bag yard rears. I might just shell out the extra cash.


Have you gotten anything yet? Or are you trying to decide like me


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

jettaaddictionII said:


> Have you gotten anything yet? Or are you trying to decide like me


I have my management completely hooked up. Just need bags. But one of my friends has bagyard rears and another has airlifts. For my buddy to get as low as the bagyards took a bit of shaving


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Shoopz said:


> I have my management completely hooked up. Just need bags. But one of my friends has bagyard rears and another has airlifts. For my buddy to get as low as the bagyards took a bit of shaving


Shaving of what? Case I wanna get low and ill have the air lift rears


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoopz said:


> I have my management completely hooked up. Just need bags. But one of my friends has bagyard rears and another has airlifts. For my buddy to get as low as the bagyards took a bit of shaving


hmm thats something to think about, but my wheels do poke alittle, so i wont be worried about going super low  as long as they hit the tire hah


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Shaving of what? Case I wanna get low and ill have the air lift rears


probably where it mounts im guessing?


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

Chaoz said:


> Shaving of what? Case I wanna get low and ill have the air lift rears


When I get out of class I'll ms paint a diagram. Hard to explain but you basically shave the top bracket down.


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

But even then the bagyard rears are still lower


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> yea, lol. and that was drawn at like 3am :laugh::beer:
> 
> Ok, so the plugs that i will use, i would just plan on using teflon tape to seal the threads, like i do in aquariums at work. That defiantly seems easier to, and i wouldnt want the tank/or anything strip out if i keep removing it. That wouldnt be good. Hopefully too, that the WT will repeal out as most m
> oisture that could possibly get in there, but seeing one a week wouldnt be a big deal, as i wash my car like twice a week lol. and so far, i appreciate all your information. Could i pick your brain on running dual compressors. most likely theyd be 400c's . Is it just a waste, or do you think one will be fine, remember ill have a 7gal tank. I probably wont be screwing with it alot, other then when i jsut get it, so i dont think i would use the compressor alot.


Running 2 compressors is almost always better than 1. Plain and simple.

Pro's
Faster fill time
backup incase 1 compressor fails
will make your compressors run for less time = less heat produced = lower failure rate

Con's
More amperage draw on your charging system (battery & alternator)
A bit more noise produced
Fittings on tank can sometimes be hard to do depending on the tank style

So up to you, mind you I am running 3 x AZ OB2's so my opinion may be slightly biased


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Shoopz said:


> But even then the bagyard rears are still lower


Ohhh ok


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

I may actually do two compressors. I'm just not sure if I have to upgrade my wiring.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoopz said:


> I may actually do two compressors. I'm just not sure if I have to upgrade my wiring.


if you would just wire them together, or separate ?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Shoopz said:


> I may actually do two compressors. I'm just not sure if I have to upgrade my wiring.


Find out the amperage draw from your compressors and multiply this by 12 (for @ voltage rating). This will give you the watt draw of your compressor. Divide this number by 10 (for low voltage shutdown condition of compressors). Multiply by general service factor of 1.15 (generic service factor for compressor start up. This final number will give you the maximum amperage draw of your compressors under worst case circumstances, so you need to design your wiring to this level. 

Use the charts below for for this specific companies power wire. I highly recommend their stuff, great flexibility and amazing amperage ratings. Click on the specifications tab to get the amperage rating for 0, 4 and 8 gauge wires, pick one that works for you.


OFC Chart
http://www.knukonceptz.com/productDetail.cfm?prodID=KFX0BL-50

CCA Chart
http://www.knukonceptz.com/productDetail.cfm?prodID=KCA0BK-50


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

* i now plan on running dual compressors, probably either the 380c or the 400c. So now this means ill need two watertraps, each up to each compressor. *
i found a pic of a good idea/set-up 









i want all my 'hardware' hidden though


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Any benefit running two compressor? I will only have a 5 gal tank so that should fill pretty quick right?


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

Chaoz said:


> Any benefit running two compressor? I will only have a 5 gal tank so that should fill pretty quick right?


Mechengg. Thanks for the formula and links. 

But it takes about 10 mins for my 5 gallon to fill using one 400 I'll get more accurate test when I go home later I'll just drain it. It's quite annoying if you go from zero.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Shoopz said:


> Mechengg. Thanks for the formula and links.
> 
> But it takes about 10 mins for my 5 gallon to fill using one 400 I'll get more accurate test when I go home later I'll just drain it. It's quite annoying if you go from zero.


Yea but do you usually go from 0? I'll be running a 444


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> ** this is what i plan on ordering for people wondering **
> 
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK4-JETTA-FULL-KIT-WITH-MANUAL-MANAGEMENT.html


that should serve you fine. you probably will need random fitting depending on how you mount everything.



Shoopz said:


> I would run duals. To fill my 5 gal tank from 0 takes quite a bit. But for the most part your tank shouldn't get that low unless you drain it or you are playing around too much. If I ever get around to it I'm going to upgrade to duals


 I'm running dual 380's so cal stance was doing a deal where i got the second one free.


jettaaddictionII said:


> oh alright. but ill just run a WT jut because i will be going with a steel tank, for only 30.00, better safe then sorry


 i have a steel tank and no trap haha. ill probably add one when i get my v2.


and when you run dual comps you dont necessarily need two water traps, you can use some fittings to go from the braided line to regular airline and then use a Y Ptc to turn the two lines into one and then into the tank where you water trap would be mounted.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Yea but do you usually go from 0? I'll be running a 444


You will be fine. You will get used to the noise. If you can afford it though it will be better. My dual 380's take about 2 and a half minutes to fill up from when they kick on.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> You will be fine. You will get used to the noise. If you can afford it though it will be better. My dual 380's take about 2 and a half minutes to fill up from when they kick on.


Hmm yea I think I may upgrade in a few months


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Personally I would go for the 3/8" SMC one. Just get the 3/8" and use a reducer coupling to mount it directly off the side of the tank.


X2

Exactly what I did without having mounted on the tank :thumbup:


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

5:11 compressor turned on from 0. One 400c filling a 5gallon tank to 175psi


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hit 100 psi at 5:14. Filled by 5:18


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry I don't know why you just didn't grab a stopwatch and time it. Timing it the way you did gives a super high variance of up to almost 2 minutes so its not that accurate.


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh I know. Just giving a general idea of how long it takes. Rather listen to music than fiddle with a stop watch on my phone.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

this also seems to be fairly accurate...

http://www.landisusa.com/calculator.html


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Shoopz said:


> 5:11 compressor turned on from 0. One 400c filling a 5gallon tank to 175psi


400c's are only rated for a max pressure of 150 psi. You might want to get a different pressure switch as it'll be putting excess wear on the compressor.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Shoopz said:


> Oh I know. Just giving a general idea of how long it takes. Rather listen to music than fiddle with a stop watch on my phone.


If you are going to do something at all do it the right way, don't half a$$ it........


Btw 3 Calgary posts in a row! :wave:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

dubbin18 said:


> 400c's are only rated for a max pressure of 150 psi. You might want to get a different pressure switch as it'll be putting excess wear on the compressor.


i ran my 400c no problems to 175 psi all last year


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> If you are going to do something at all do it the right way, don't half a$$ it........
> 
> 
> Btw 3 Calgary posts in a row! :wave:


Yeah next time I'm in the lab I'll do that. 



And as for running a 400c to 175. Almost everyone I know with air ride does this with no problems


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

my tank should be here today, and then once my check goes through, i ordering the rest!!


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

^ 
pretty much the moment i typed that the ups guy showed up! what luck. got some pics, im officially pumped. The rest should be ordered on monday like i said above.
pics.
























dont mind the dirty trunk, before now it didnt matter 

















and im going to wait to build the frame and setup until my compressors and WTs come in, now that i decided to do dual compressors, the fitment is going to be real tight it looks like. Might have to bring it forward some, or possibly have it going vertical.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

are you keeping the spare? i kept my spare with dual compas and that was a challenge haha it should get interesting when i switch to v2 and have to put a manifold somewhere in there.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> are you keeping the spare? i kept my spare with dual compas and that was a challenge haha it should get interesting when i switch to v2 and have to put a manifold somewhere in there.


idk, probably not. but we will see what room i have when done!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah jettas have big spare well's so you chould be able to keep it pretty easy. **steve** has his manifolds and ecu in the spare well behind the spare, but im not sure if the wagons have a bigger spare well.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

whoa whoa whoa dean i didn't know you were bagging the jetta!! good luck man, ill be watching :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

ericshell said:


> whoa whoa whoa dean i didn't know you were bagging the jetta!! good luck man, ill be watching :thumbup::thumbup:


:laugh::laugh: eric. i have to, rs' and bags go together like pb and jelly 

and am ordering everything else tomorrow, pretty much.
-bags
-management
-Wts
-other fittings and drains

and then ill order the comps. next week, sense i decided to go duals


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice! what management are you planning on going with? (sorry im too lazy to look up and read haha) Definitely 2 compressors are the way to go. It's so much more convenient and so much less of a hassle. Definitely worth the extra few bucks.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

Chaoz said:


> Yea but do you usually go from 0? I'll be running a 444


id still definitely add another down the road. i hated the sound of my compressor
the 444 is 100% duty cycle tho, so it doesnt really need time to cool down between use. if you got a compressor with a 33% duty cycle or something like that id be worried about only having 1


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Kiddie Rose said:


> id still definitely add another down the road. i hated the sound of my compressor
> the 444 is 100% duty cycle tho, so it doesnt really need time to cool down between use. if you got a compressor with a 33% duty cycle or something like that id be worried about only having 1


yea im still learning about all this lol but, yea i think ill start with just the one to see how it goes:thumbup: thanks sir.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

ericshell said:


> Nice! what management are you planning on going with? (sorry im too lazy to look up and read haha) Definitely 2 compressors are the way to go. It's so much more convenient and so much less of a hassle. Definitely worth the extra few bucks.


 just good ol' basic manual management with paddle valaves. nothin to fancy 


Kiddie Rose said:


> id still definitely add another down the road. i hated the sound of my compressor
> the 444 is 100% duty cycle tho, so it doesnt really need time to cool down between use. if you got a compressor with a 33% duty cycle or something like that id be worried about only having 1


yea, im probably going to go with either 2 400c's or 2 380c's. the price for them are practically the same.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> yea, im probably going to go with either 2 400c's or 2 380c's. the price for them are practically the same.


May i suggest 1 ob2 instead of a dual 400 or dual 380 setup?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> just good ol' basic manual management with paddle valaves. nothin to fancy
> 
> 
> yea, im probably going to go with either 2 400c's or 2 380c's. the price for them are practically the same.


between 380's or 400's i would go with the 380's because of the duty cycle, 380's dont need cool down time. But like MechEng said about the ob2, i kinda wish i would have know better and got one.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> :wave:


 :wave: hey sir


MechEngg said:


> May i suggest 1 ob2 instead of a dual 400 or dual 380 setup?


 :laugh: one of those is more expensive then 2 of the other ones, either the 380s or 400s, and the the backup of the second will be alright. 


Twilliams83 said:


> between 380's or 400's i would go with the 380's because of the duty cycle, 380's dont need cool down time. But like MechEng said about the ob2, i kinda wish i would have know better and got one.


 oh alright. i didnt know that, i just assumed the higher number, meant that it would be better, even though the 380 is 100% duty cycle, and the 400 is 33% duty cycle. Didnt kiddie rose say it would be better to run two of the 33% rather then one of the 100%??


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> between 380's or 400's i would go with the 380's because of the duty cycle, 380's dont need cool down time. But like MechEng said about the ob2, i kinda wish i would have know better and got one.


Just so everybody is aware here......

*Dual 380's*
Duty cycle: 100% @ 100psi
Max pressure rating: 200psi
CFM @ 100psi: 1.77
CFM @ 150psi: 1.41
CFM @ 200psi: 1.02


*Dual 400's*
Duty cycle: 33% @ 100psi
Max pressure rating: 150psi
CFM @ 100psi: 2.47
CFM @ 150psi: 1.48
CFM @ 200psi: NONE


*Dual 444's*
Duty cycle: 100% @ 100psi
Max pressure rating: 200psi
CFM @ 100psi: 2.12
CFM @ 150psi: 1.62
CFM @ 200psi: 1.13


*Dual 480's*
Duty cycle: 100% @ 100psi
Max pressure rating: 200psi
CFM @ 100psi: 2.08
CFM @ 150psi: 1.55
CFM @ 200psi: 1.17


*Single Air Zenith OB2*
Duty cycle: 100% @ 200psi
Max pressure rating: 200psi
CFM @ 100psi: 2.47
CFM @ 150psi: 1.83
CFM @ 200psi: 1.46


Don't get deceived into thinking that a 444 has a 100% duty cycle at the pressures you will be running, it is only 100% duty cycle UP TO 100psi, after that it starts to drop off. The only compressor that is 100% duty cycle for our pressures that we are running (145, 175 or 200) is the OB2. Plus it only costs $50 more than a dual pack of anything else and is very similar in amperage draw compared to a dual pack and fills quicker and runs cooler. Zero downsides :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> :laugh: one of those is more expensive then 2 of the other ones, either the 380s or 400s, and the the backup of the second will be alright.
> 
> oh alright. i didnt know that, i just assumed the higher number, meant that it would be better, even though the 380 is 100% duty cycle, and the 400 is 33% duty cycle. Didnt kiddie rose say it would be better to run two of the 33% rather then one of the 100%??


I have never even heard of a failure on an ob2, but if it does fail the compressors are fully rebuildable piece by piece for a very reasonable price, compared to just throwing a viair away. Check above for more arguements 

And yes it is your vehicle, your choice completely


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ damn this compressor looks amazing !

I'll prob get that one when my VIAR 444c dies, wonder how much faster it will be, hopefully not louder !


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> oh alright. i didnt know that, i just assumed the higher number, meant that it would be better, even though the 380 is 100% duty cycle, and the 400 is 33% duty cycle. Didnt kiddie rose say it would be better to run two of the 33% rather then one of the 100%??


noooooooo. 100% duty all the way!


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Kiddie Rose said:


> noooooooo. 100% duty all the way!


ok cool.i must have mis-understood what you wrote. my bad


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

kilimats said:


> ^ damn this compressor looks amazing !
> 
> !


it defiantly does, ill have to keep that in mind when im ready to get one hopefully next week. And that, the OB2 , id only have to run one of them, correct. rather then two of the 400c's?

and.... everything ordered, other then the comps. which obviously im still deciding on.

















and, it would be soo cool if it came o tuesday, that being my birthday :heart:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

BOOMjohnson


yes zeniths are the ****. I already had a vlair die out on me. When I get around to having a real job Ill upgrade to zeniths


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

ericshell said:


> BOOMjohnson
> 
> 
> yes zeniths are the ****. I already had a vlair die out on me. When I get around to having a real job Ill upgrade to zeniths


oh really? thats good to know. Are you running dual comps?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> oh really? thats good to know. Are you running dual comps?


Yup you would only have to run 1 of those OB2's and they outperform ALL of the dual viair compressor packs by far and probably be more reliable :thumbup::thumbup: also with a 2 year warranty


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Yup you would only have to run 1 of those OB2's and they outperform ALL of the dual viair compressor packs by far and probably be more reliable :thumbup::thumbup: also with a 2 year warranty


that sounds like a plan. :laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Yup you would only have to run 1 of those OB2's and they outperform ALL of the dual viair compressor packs by far and probably be more reliable :thumbup::thumbup: also with a 2 year warranty


I don't understand how 1xOB2 could be faster than 2x444c, the CFM is almost the same 

Dual 444's
Duty cycle: 100% @ 100psi
Max pressure rating: 200psi
CFM @ 100psi: 2.12
CFM @ 150psi: 1.62
CFM @ 200psi: 1.13

Single Air Zenith OB2
Duty cycle: 100% @ 200psi
Max pressure rating: 200psi
CFM @ 100psi: 2.47
CFM @ 150psi: 1.83
CFM @ 200psi: 1.46


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> oh really? thats good to know. Are you running dual comps?


I am running dual 400's right now. that was drastically better than the single on. I can't imagine what dual zeniths would be like.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ericshell said:


> I am running dual 400's right now. that was drastically better than the single on. I can't imagine what dual zeniths would be like.


I had dual last summer, ill let you know how triple goes


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

^
i just commented on your thread :laugh:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> ^
> i just commented on your thread :laugh:


same haha! And yes! you should take a video for the fill cycle from empty and low with those!


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)




----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

i think we will be gettin our setups at the same time lol but, i keep hearin that im goin to need to run dual 444c's im lookin for another already lol


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> i think we will be gettin our setups at the same time lol but, i keep hearin that im goin to need to run dual 444c's im lookin for another already lol


you dont "need" it. will it be a quicker fill, yeah but you will live with one.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> you dont "need" it. will it be a quicker fill, yeah but you will live with one.


haha sorry yea thats what i meant. lol


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> haha sorry yea thats what i meant. lol


if i were you and you i would just get one ob2.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> if i were you and you i would just get one ob2.


one ob2 is better than dual 444c's?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> one ob2 is better than dual 444c's?


i dont quite understand all the numbers that go into it, but from what i take from mecheng, yes.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> i dont quite understand all the numbers that go into it, but from what i take from mecheng, yes.


ahhh well i wanna see how the 444c holds up for me at first. lol


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

Chaoz said:


> ahhh well i wanna see how the 444c holds up for me at first. lol


viairs arnt complete **** like people are making them out to be. between my buddy and I the 450s i had lasted 2+ years (may still be going...not sure since i sold it)


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

kilimats said:


> I don't understand how 1xOB2 could be faster than 2x444c, the CFM is almost the same
> 
> Dual 444's
> Duty cycle: 100% @ 100psi
> ...


Okay if you look at the numbers, the OB2 keeps a higher CFM rating at a higher psi. What you are looking for isn't necessarily the number, but the total volume under the CFM/psi curve. The area under the curve is far larger for a single OB2 than dual 444's. Check out Martin's link for fill time comparison....
@100psi the OB2 is 16% higher output
@150psi the OB2 is 13% higher output
@200psi the OB2 is 30% higher output



Chaoz said:


> one ob2 is better than dual 444c's?


For fill time yes. Other than that it is all opinions :thumbup:



Kiddie Rose said:


> viairs arnt complete **** like people are making them out to be. between my buddy and I the 450s i had lasted 2+ years (may still be going...not sure since i sold it)


Nope they aren't complete crap, just not as good as the AZ's IMO


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Nope they aren't complete crap, just not as good as the AZ's IMO


i definitely agree...just everyone is making it seem like he made a bad purchase! 
i cant even imagine your setup with 3 compressors ha.


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah what's the fill time with three ob2's. Must be sick


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

** sorry for the lack of updates lately, my cpu is at best buy for service, when i get it back, i will catch this thread up with pics, and stuff. Bags might be in before i get my cpu back :laugh: **


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> ** sorry for the lack of updates lately, my cpu is at best buy for service, when i get it back, i will catch this thread up with pics, and stuff. Bags might be in before i get my cpu back :laugh: **


:thumbup::thumbup: I go get my setup tomo I'm stoked!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

So that makes three of us. My tank and fittings and remaining parts should be trickling in this week. Can't wait!


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> So that makes three of us. My tank and fittings and remaining parts should be trickling in this week. Can't wait!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> ** sorry for the lack of updates lately, my cpu is at best buy for service, when i get it back, i will catch this thread up with pics, and stuff. Bags might be in before i get my cpu back :laugh: **


What else did ya get, what else did ya get, what else did ya get??????


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

since i still dont have a my cpu, i still have a ps3  so i can update you with just updates,m but it wont be as cool without pics though. -today i got my frame built for my trunk and had issues with mounting the tank but i am genius so i figured it out, and it does look great to bad it will be hidden


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

what comps did you go with?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> what comps did you go with?


380c


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> 380c


You go dual? I'm gonna rum single 400c


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> You go dual? I'm gonna rum single 400c


i just went with a single to start off with, i figured i can always add another down the road, it wont be a big issue!


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> i just went with a single to start off with, i figured i can always add another down the road, it wont be a big issue!


That's what I'm saying too! What management you running?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> That's what I'm saying too! What management you running?


just the basic manual setup, nothing to fancy but just enough to get the job done.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> just the basic manual setup, nothing to fancy but just enough to get the job done.


Ahh yea I was gonna do that but then Andrew talked me into an analog setup cause if I decide to go digital than I won't have to change much around Haha I'm gettin the fittings in my bags and stuff as we speak Haha


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

I like the direction of this thread. Keep it up!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> i just went with a single to start off with, i figured i can always add another down the road, it wont be a big issue!


Good choice :thumbup:. That's really all you need for a manual setup, it's exactly what I ran. I played with it a lot for the first week then realized what a PITA it is to adjust so I'd only air out when I really wanted to.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

well those who say running all the air line is a pita defiantly not lying :laugh:
but, did get alot done today, will hopefully finish all the lines wires etc on sunday then install the bags mid week. 
cant wait til i can upload pics again


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> well those who say running all the air line is a pita defiantly not lying :laugh:
> but, did get alot done today, will hopefully finish all the lines wires etc on sunday then install the bags mid week.
> cant wait til i can upload pics again


Haha awesome man ill be doing mine soon!


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

all electrical done today, tomorrow the bags go in!


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> all electrical done today, tomorrow the bags go in!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> all electrical done today, tomorrow the bags go in!


i got mine all done today man holy **** what a difference lol its so awesome playing with it lol i have alot of cleaning up to do i just got it goin for now and do the cosmetics later lol but, now my car doesnt start..:facepalm: prolly has someting to do with this stupid n2mb box.. but, yea did all my electrical stuff yesterday and i finshed up my bags today but, make sure you double check your fittings! my front bags leak at the fittin ill have to get right on that but, damn how low these things go is redicoulus


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> i got mine all done today man holy **** what a difference lol its so awesome playing with it lol i have alot of cleaning up to do i just got it goin for now and do the cosmetics later lol but, now my car doesnt start..:facepalm: prolly has someting to do with this stupid n2mb box.. but, yea did all my electrical stuff yesterday and i finshed up my bags today but, make sure you double check your fittings! my front bags leak at the fittin ill have to get right on that but, damn how low these things go is redicoulus


Follow this for wrapping the fittings works flawlessly :thumbup:
http://www.airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php/75-Teflon-Wrapping-Technique


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> Follow this for wrapping the fittings works flawlessly :thumbup:
> http://www.airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php/75-Teflon-Wrapping-Technique


I'll have to do that asap man thanks! 

Yo dean










Got mine all done this weekend


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah teflon confused me the whole time haha i found that and now its easy for me.

Still waiting on pics of the OP.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> i got mine all done today man holy **** what a difference lol its so awesome playing with it lol i have alot of cleaning up to do i just got it goin for now and do the cosmetics later lol but, now my car doesnt start..:facepalm: prolly has someting to do with this stupid n2mb box.. but, yea did all my electrical stuff yesterday and i finshed up my bags today but, make sure you double check your fittings! my front bags leak at the fittin ill have to get right on that but, damn how low these things go is redicoulus


haha, thats nice and its a coincidence that once me and my dad where doing what little of electrical that had to be done, my car wouldnt start either. We thought we tripped a fuse which we did, so a trip to the store and wendys  we got fuses, and came back replaced them but it still wasnt starting, nto even turning over, after like 40 mins we got it, turns out when i was over there i must have knocked a fuss out, which i didnt think i did,. i one on the label with the !surrounded by like a gear, lol. important. 


Chaoz said:


> I'll have to do that asap man thanks!
> 
> Yo dean
> 
> ...


 that looks great man!! have you done any cutting or modding to the pinch welds yet or is that just the bags in?


Twilliams83 said:


> Yeah teflon confused me the whole time haha i found that and now its easy for me.
> 
> Still waiting on pics of the OP.


 so far, the teflon tape has been the thing that pissed me off the most haha. and finally you guys asked for it!! PIcTUREs, just so backround of what i missed while the cpu was away. got everything in, bags and all. was so super excited!! made some mistakes and stuff but nothing that cant be fixed and redone, so no worries, just so glad its almost here. **bags wont go in until saturday, i know i said monday but my dads plans changed *** but that gave me time to finish the lines, i decided to mount the switches elsewhere then orig planned as you will see, and my mess :facepalm: going to finish cleaning the rest tomorrow and fiddle with the trunk as im not 100% satisfied with the outcome. So here you guys go....


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

*bags and rs' go together like pb&j*
















*gotta give props:laugh:*








*starting the teardown which was fun*
















*it snowed on me, but that didnt stop for me to start the trunk!*
























*got the tank in, but there was issues with mounting it because i couldnt access the bottom holes so i had to custom fab up a mount for them, i was quite pleased with me work*
















*figuring out my line situation*
























*now getting into the interior, was able to run it under the carpet easier then i thought!*


















im doing 20 pics segments :wave:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Are you running all of your air lines under the carpet through the cab and not underneath the car?

Looks like good work. :thumbup:
opcorn:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

*my original plan to put the switches *








*labeled each line so there was no confusion*
















*gauges hooked up*








*my mess*








*the plan, the general look and setup*








*coming from the back to under the carpet to the switches*
















*from trunk*








*left, right, left, right, left :laugh:*








*original noob plan for the pressure switch*








*coupler i thought i could figure out how to use *








*taking some shape*








*comp and other final things came in so i got my model*








*watertrap w/ model*









:wave:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Miotke said:


> Are you running all of your air lines under the carpet through the cab and not underneath the car?
> 
> Looks like good work. :thumbup:
> opcorn:


yessir, they are all under the carpet, the only lines outside the car are from the rear bags which come out there the spare well!


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> yessir, they are all under the carpet, the only lines outside the car are from the rear bags which come out there the spare well!


Well done sir. :thumbup:

This has given me ideas for my GLI build now...


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

*had time to re thought it and made a trip to the hardware store, about the 11th time this week*








*with comp*








*pressure switch*








*in the trunk general mock up, didnt look the way i imagined it but its good enough*








*shinin brite*








*my setup i bought which i didnt like, eventually is replaced *
















*the electical, sparks are flyin*
















*because racekor gauges*








*this was yesterday, when my plans changed for the good, since i wasnt able to fit it all behind where it was going to go i had to redo it. so, after taking the kick panel off and seeing the miles of room, i made me move with the change, the mess i was looking at *
















*since i work with aquariums all the time, im aware that pumps need to be making little to no contact with anything hard, and the bushings it came with were a P I T A, so i fabbed this up*








*teflon taped and tightened down*








*said **** it and just bought an air hose with everything i needed already on it, im lazzzyyy :laugh:*








*oh yea*









:wave:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

*saw this and knew everything was going to be OK :laugh:*








*in the process of removing the old and running the new, sooo much cleaner and easier to deal with*








*from the bottom*








*new general placement more the switches, like the video ecs made*
















*do any of you guys know the PO of your car, well i do haha*










*** those were all the pics i got yesterday, i will get some more tomorrow to show you guys the final look of everything, it was just so nice, like 60 degrees here yesterday so i wanted to get the work done and not be a photographer *** and i failed at getting pics but all the airline is run out to all four wheels, which wasnt that bad!*
*overall im really happy so far with the way everything has gone, with the new place for the switches all the hassle i had is gone. bags will be on the saturday hopefully .... although i got some tonight, still not 100% on the trunk, so hold your critisim*

































*and some the interior back in you cant see any lines*
















*the hole i cut for the switches, but broke it anyway, so it will be replaced, no worries and the switches you can see chillin out*








*still have to mount mount the gauges, right now they are just sitting in there*









and for those who know about it i put my fancy bumper back on :laugh::wave:









:wave::heart:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Progress! :thumbup:


----------



## 410CrewDubber (Oct 5, 2010)

Subscribeeddddddd, cant wait to see it done dude


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looking good Dean, can't wait to see more!!!! Keep it up:beer:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Played


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

.Ant said:


> Played


:thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

.Ant said:


> Played


says the guy with bbs rs and bags :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> says the guy with bbs rs and bags :laugh:


Do we not get to see your car?


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> says the guy with bbs rs and bags :laugh:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Do we not get to see your car?


haha, when the skirts are painted ill get a couple legit pics for you guys 

and hopefully if its nice tomorrow, im going to go HAM o the pinch welds, then bags sat!!! so pumped:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

nice any more pics?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Mk42003 said:


> nice any more pics?


of what ?
:laugh:


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

of the finished install?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Mk42003 said:


> of the finished install?


hopefully it will be all finished/tiddyed up this weekend/ atleast by sunday!


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> hopefully it will be all finished/tiddyed up this weekend/ atleast by sunday!


nice i got to install mines soon too where will u install the gauges? any gauge pods ?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Mk42003 said:


> nice i got to install mines soon too where will u install the gauges? any gauge pods ?


i have the gauges just sitting in the area where the cig lighter and ash tray thing was. Really the only place, because i have a double din. and heres a pick, eventually got to make something to 'hold' them in there but i want it to be in working order then ill tiddy up. 










** tomorrow if i can find where to purchase the loctite thread sealer, i will switch over to that and work the pinch welds. if not, pray nothing leaks order it online and install it later, because i still think i want to do dual comps but want to finish my other body work first


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

i got lucky at the first parts store i went to found the thread sealant i was looking for, it wasnt the loctite i thought i was getting but permatex, which ive used their products in the past so i felt comfortable using it. Just a couple pics, and i just got word from my dad to meet him at his shop at 10am tomorrow morning!!! 








*not the cleanest layout, same can be said about the trunk too *








*in, torqued down, looks like it seals really well from what i can tell *

















*and shes ready for her big day tomorrow!! :heart:*


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

just thought id put this out there but i would suggest putting ur pressure switch on its side or on the top so when you get moisture/water its not gonna settle in ur pressure switch causing it to fail, not turn off your compressor.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

TranAndy said:


> just thought id put this out there but i would suggest putting ur pressure switch on its side or on the top so when you get moisture/water its not gonna settle in ur pressure switch causing it to fail, not turn off your compressor.


hmmmm good advice man! will do. :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

i would put that yellow hose onto one of the front facing ports, it would look cleaner then it sticking straight up in the air. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

TranAndy said:


> just thought id put this out there but i would suggest putting ur pressure switch on its side or on the top so when you get moisture/water its not gonna settle in ur pressure switch causing it to fail, not turn off your compressor.


This JUST happened to Martin in Calgary this week. He had his pressure switch diaphram facing upwards (wiring downwards) and it got frozen over and read 200psi constantly. Highly suggest putting it on its side :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> i would put that yellow hose onto one of the front facing ports, it would look cleaner then it sticking straight up in the air. :thumbup:


idk, i actually like it like that , plus if i go with another compressor down the road i want the other middle spot open, and i want to run a train horn for ****s and gigs

oh and its hooked up to just a coupler so i can take it off for any reason!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> idk, i actually like it like that , plus if i go with another compressor down the road i want the other middle spot open, and i want to run a train horn for ****s and gigs
> 
> oh and its hooked up to just a coupler so i can take it off for any reason!


yeah i want a train horn to haha

remember you can put a T fitting on any of the ports to run more stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

couple leaks that i need to sort out tomorrow but.....


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::heart:


:heart: and im in love.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

F**K YEAH!!! :wave:


Sent via Tapatalk because I'm sitting on the toilet.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> remember you can put a T fitting on any of the ports to run more stuff. :thumbup:


Yeah. When I add a second compressor in gonna T them together.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

.Ant said:


> Yeah. When I add a second compressor in gonna T them together.


when you do that make sure to not put them to where they are feeding in to each other, i've heard it can cause them to fill slower. :thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> when you do that make sure to not put them to where they are feeding in to each other, i've heard it can cause them to fill slower. :thumbup:


Didn't think about that. That's how I would have done it too. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> when you do that make sure to not put them to where they are feeding in to each other, i've heard it can cause them to fill slower. :thumbup:


Honestly it won't make that much of a difference :thumbup:
I had 2 ob2's last year filling through a single 1/2" line

If you visit my build thread you can see the mach numbers of the air in each stage of my system, i labelled the diagram. As you know the max mach number is 1 where the flows would restrict each other, and with 3 OB2's i don't expect to get hardly any decreased flow characteristics :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah you did mecheng but if i remember correctly they weren't feeding into eachother but were feeding in the side of the line so its not the same :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> Yeah you did mecheng but if i remember correctly they weren't feeding into eachother but were feeding in the side of the line so its not the same :thumbup:


Not sure if i get what you are saying.....


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

well, after taking a quick look at things i think ive figured out the issues. I do have leaking issues, ill admit that, more or so in the gauges then the bags themself but they only loose a little. But after searching through here i found this




MechEngg said:


> I have honestly found the Home Depot fittings to be iffy, every singe one of mine leaked. Switched over to pneumatics fittings from greenline locally (if you are in canada). The pneumatics fittings are push to connect style with metal retaining rings, zero leaks with them :thumbup:


and figured out, thats what i used, the plastic whites one. And sense Mr. MechEngg is a regualr in my thread hopefully you will see this as i have a question. I figure the crap PTC connects are where im leaking, i will soapy water test everything else but i highly doubt those will show signs of leaking. So i figured to just go ahead and swap them out for the metal ones anyway ---> 








and these sense i used a couple from the Depot Home as well 









Now my question to all, its seems like it, but are the metal PTC really better then the plastic PTC?? i feel they are, as i replace the others, the kit i got came with these --> 








im thinking just for the hell of it to replace those as well with the metal ones too, as here ---> 









thanks for the helpif it can be given :heart::wave:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

If you're leaking with PTC, it usually means you didn't cut the line perfectly flat, using a knife, make a STRAIGHT cut, don't use scissors or pliers :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

kilimats said:


> If you're leaking with PTC, it usually means you didn't cut the line perfectly flat, using a knife, make a STRAIGHT cut, don't use scissors or pliers :thumbup:


i used the line cuter thing bagriders gave me


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

I used a couple home depot fittings and they don't leak.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

welp, i found pretty much all the leaks. I did what i could this is cold ass day but i needed to investigate. A couple of the PTC fittings where leaking quite a bit. i took em out and re put them in until they clicked, they still leak, but just a small amount. 3 of the depot home ones and 2 of the green/black ones the kit came with. So im not worried, im just going to switch all the plastic ones over to metal... all of them. But that wasnt my MAIN leak, those where just babies compared to, get ready for this..... drum roll please 

























Anyone else have issues with that check valve leaking?? I will undo it and re-seal it and see if that helps. Pretty much only leaking where i didnt swap the teflon tape to the paste which i thought would happen. new school > old school. 

Welp, going to order those new PTC's from bagriders tomorrow and hopefully by this time next week i will be 100% leak free. cross your fingers


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

running the compressor without a check valve, thoughts??

found this
http://www.airsociety.net/forums/sh...Tips-VIAIR-Compressor-gone-to-****-What-to-do

post #2


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

You can't run the comp without a check valve or all of the pumped air will leak back through the inlet, the compressor would never stop and you would never build pressure.

It's not the threads of the check valve that leak (like you have), it's the valve itself. Viair uses a bad type of packing that heats up too much and will cause a bad seal. I can damn near guarantee that this will happen to yours after a few months of use, but not right out of the box.

I'd say it's leaking from not having enough thread sealant on. You need to start at the bottom of the threads (not halfway up), apply it liberally; any excess will push itself out.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

dubbin18 said:


> You can't run the comp without a check valve or all of the pumped air will leak back through the inlet, the compressor would never stop and you would never build pressure.
> 
> It's not the threads of the check valve that leak (like you have), it's the valve itself. Viair uses a bad type of packing that heats up too much and will cause a bad seal. I can damn near guarantee that this will happen to yours after a few months of use, but not right out of the box.
> 
> I'd say it's leaking from not having enough thread sealant on. You need to start at the bottom of the threads (not halfway up), apply it liberally; any excess will push itself out.


ok, thanks. thats good to know. So i should just replace the current check valve with the smc one on bagriders. and i dont think it is, because i used enough, atleast i thought, and the package said to NOT put anything on the first thread and go up from there. And i 'fixed' the main leak for now atleast. 

























not pretty, but for the moment, its getting the job done!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You are correct, don't put any thread sealer on the first thread, but make sure to push the sealer into all of the remaining threads. If you miss a spot it likely won't get filler with just rotating the threads in. 

I don't think the duct tape will hold because of the temperature but it is a good fix for right now 

As for the home depot fitting I was talking about the brass threaded fittings, the threads don't seem to be very consistent all the way around. Never knew home depot even sold plastic ptc fittings. But cutting the lines dead straight is crucial


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> You are correct, don't put any thread sealer on the first thread, but make sure to push the sealer into all of the remaining threads. If you miss a spot it likely won't get filler with just rotating the threads in.
> 
> I don't think the duct tape will hold because of the temperature but it is a good fix for right now
> 
> As for the home depot fitting I was talking about the brass threaded fittings, the threads don't seem to be very consistent all the way around. Never knew home depot even sold plastic ptc fittings. But cutting the lines dead straight is crucial


yea, right now it is not leaking so its good fix atm, so its not permanent. as far as that, mechengg, i thought you where talking about the others not the brass, either way though i want to replace them. 

any one with the xL struts could answer me a question?? 




is that poping noise you hear at :15 and :24 normal?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

^
nvrmind. figured it out 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...aking-horrible-noises&highlight=strut+popping


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

my advice is use pink teflon not white.... the pink stuff works a million times better than white teflon!!!!! i have set up alot of air setups and have never had leaks since i started using pink like 5 years ago....


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

I read somewhere that using teflon is not a good idea. Pieces of it may break off and get stuck in the valves or get into the bags or something like that. I don't know what the general consensus on that is though.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

.Ant said:


> I read somewhere that using teflon is not a good idea. Pieces of it may break off and get stuck in the valves or get into the bags or something like that. I don't know what the general consensus on that is though.


Oh... What is it you used good sir?


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Oh... What is it you used good sir?


Loctite 565


Edit: Found the post I was talking about. It's on ORTs website.



> Q: Why use Loctite over Teflon?
> A: After almost four years of selling air ride, we've made the switch – it's definitely for the better. In the past, we would have said buy a roll of Teflon tape and get to work. The problem with Teflon tape is that it often deteriorates over time and can break into small pieces. These small pieces can actually jam your valves or manifold. Not only can they jam your valves or manifold, they can actually damage your system. For this reason, we have moved using Loctite 565 exclusively.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

That's what I used... Hmm guess ill have to take them back out and re seal.. my front bags leak a lil


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

There are a bunch of different sealants that you can use, loctite 545, 565, permatex one that cantains PTFE, or what i use, i don't know the brand but it is good for gases up to 8000psi. I will get you that info tonight.

I would recommend one of the ones containing PTFE (teflon) because teflon is good for 2 reasons, it is a great sealant but it also provides you will a coating on the threads so that it aids in reducing the torque required to tighten the fittings down the whole way. The threads tend to stick before a good seal is usually achieved, the teflon makes the metals not "stick" together :thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

My buddy gave me a bottle of this. http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?R=BK_7651188_0006382908
He's a mechanic for Pepsi and he said it's what they use on their air brakes. $10 for nearly a lifetime supply. (Unless your mechengg who has 200 fittings )


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

duct tape is my best friend


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

not sure if this was pointed out or not...but it looks like your using a VIAR compressor and the part that threads into the tank is the check valve..Viar compressors have built in check valves and that could possibly be bad. Just a little input..Also i use Loctite 565 thread sealant is what i use but i let it sit for about 2 hours before putting any pressure under it. good luck car looks good:thumbup::thumbup::thumb up:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

.Ant said:


> My buddy gave me a bottle of this. http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?R=BK_7651188_0006382908
> He's a mechanic for Pepsi and he said it's what they use on their air brakes. $10 for nearly a lifetime supply. (Unless your mechengg who has 200 fittings )


That works just fine :thumbup:

Just remember to never put any of it on the first thread or 2. This stuff and the stuff that i use is a never hardening one when exposed to just air, it only seals and gets hard between the threads in very tiny spaces that are free of air. If you put the sealer on the first thread it usually gets pushed off a bit and just sits inside your tank and can get caught up in unwanted places.

Also i does not have 200 fittings 
I have probably 30 threaded connections total including reducing bushings and everything. The less connections the better :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

vwguygti98 said:


> not sure if this was pointed out or not...but it looks like your using a VIAR compressor and the part that threads into the tank is the check valve..Viar compressors have built in check valves and that could possibly be bad. Just a little input..Also i use Loctite 565 thread sealant is what i use but i let it sit for about 2 hours before putting any pressure under it. good luck car looks good:thumbup::thumbup::thumb up:


:screwy:

Sorry maybe i am missing something or i just don't understand. Viair compressors have leader lines, the check valve for the compressor is at the very end of the leader line. Viair compressors do not have a built in check valve to my knowledge, where would it be? Are you running a viair compressor without a check valve, if so how is that working out for you :laugh:

Always wait for a while before putting pressure on a seal, i usually wait 24 hours


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

well, i got most all my leaks fixed. the fronts held the same pressure all night so i was happy, and rears i worked on today was a loose ptc. 

but question, is it normal for the needles on the gauges to bounce when i hit bumps, they dont loose any pressure or anything, just bounce? 

and i already want to re-do my trunk, i know that didnt take long, but to me, its no where near what i wanted/in visioned and it looks like dick. heres a more realistic drawing i made at work. thinking this will work way better/and fit cleaner in the spare wheel well. 










and heres another of the car, hopefully get the skirts painted and put on next week


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

ordered new stuff to re-do the trunk :laugh:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

well, as most of you guys know this time of the year has givin great weather. so i took advantage of that obviously. 
I wasnt ever happy, really, with the trunk setup i had before, it just wasnt what i in visioned it to be, and there began to be issues with the setup. The tank came of off what i has securing it, so then it was bouncing up, down, left, and right. Which that then caused some leaks to begin in the PTCs. :banghead: So, last night i started on the rebuild. Previously got in a some new fittings, and new 3 gal tank, and new SMC check valve (which as of now, no leaks ) and some new metal PTCs. 
*some pics from last night burning the midnight oil. *
*how i started the night*








*and making some good progress, up until the clock changed :laugh: *









and here was today after the fitting sealant dried over night i started to put it all back together 
*heres the new setup, all in the spare wheel well*








*no leaks, freakin finally*








*completion*










but i couldnt leave it like that, went to HOme DEpot, got some wood and met a pretty cool guy in the parking lot that really appreciated my car and what i had done to it :heart:

and heres where its at ATM, still need to get some carpet on it and itll be aight. 


















so far much happier with this, the comp is quieter now, being under something. The loudness was getting on my damn nerves, comp is on less. with no leaks and a smaller tank. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry but that water trap isn't going to work very well on its side....they are meant to only face one way, thats why you only see them pointing downwards


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Sorry but that water trap isn't going to work very well on its side....they are meant to only face one way, thats why you only see them pointing downwards


oh alright. thanks.i wasnt aware of that


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice! Now start cutting away your subframe and other things holding you up!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Always wait for a while before putting pressure on a seal, i usually wait 24 hours


Definitely 24-48hrs on loctite 565 before putting any pressure on the seal.

And don't let it sit in the cold :thumbup::beer:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

So, havent updated in a while. Was kind of busy with work, and plus i didnt really have anything different to show/update. 
But now i do. I had fixed most of my leaks except one, which now is history. It was the PTC that was in the driver side rear bag, it lost about 5psi every minute of so. That got old pretty quick, made an order to BR to replace it. I upgraded to the completely metal one, i think those are better. 
So, monday was happy to see the usps lady come with this.. 








didnt get a pic of the fitting itself, but this is what i got 








replacing this 








took alittle fiddling to get it perfect where it didnt leak, re-routed the lines, and got it perfect. Only about a 1/2 hours of work, and in perfect weather i was satisfied. :laugh: 
Then i went to Sears to get a good quality Craftsman tire inflator, really happy with it, seems built really well, not crap. So i never have an excuse for not being a proper psi. 
and pics, still need to get a fabric/carpet over this... 

































couple pics of the ruined :laugh: interior. i plan on eventually replacing everything with black pieces so im not concerned too much, its functional. 

















and woah, wait...what  










and. sorry for this long ass post. couple pics of the car i got early in the week.


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

Is that duct tape around all those t-fittings??


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

jarlsberg said:


> Is that duct tape around all those t-fittings??


 :laugh: you bet it is. just for now until i get the metal ones. it just stopped the leaks that i had, only one did, but i just did them all for the hell of it.


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

You're scaring me; I'll be using the same 4 for the gauges just like you. Ima be real angry if I get leaks! 

Car looks great btw :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

jarlsberg said:


> You're scaring me; I'll be using the same 4 for the gauges just like you. Ima be real angry if I get leaks!
> 
> Car looks great btw :thumbup:


 yea, its was the plastic ones, the black and green ones. I only had one leak on me, but like i said above just did it anyway. i made sure all the lines where perfectly cut and they were, where not forced or anything. Just bad fitting i guess. If you have not already bought them, id recommend getting the metal ones. I will probably do that when i fix my mess :laugh:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> yea, its was the plastic ones, the black and green ones. I only had one leak on me, but like i said above just did it anyway. i made sure all the lines where perfectly cut and they were, where not forced or anything. Just bad fitting i guess. If you have not already bought them, id recommend getting the metal ones. I will probably do that when i fix my mess :laugh:


 havent had any problems with my plastic ptc's in the year ive been using them. 

but your interior scares me haha. 

looks good on the outside tho :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> but your interior scares me haha.


 :laugh::laugh: understandable. i am going to a gli part out hopefully on tuesday. and get everything i need/want :laugh::beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> :laugh::laugh: understandable. i am going to a gli part out hopefully on tuesday. and get everything i need/want :laugh::beer:


 eace:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You left your car in gear to take a picture?? :laugh: 

Just gotta clean EVERYTHING up now lol


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> You left your car in gear to take a picture?? :laugh:
> 
> Just gotta clean EVERYTHING up now lol


 you couldnt see the gauges when it was in park, so i did it for you guys  

and yess. gonna make it all BLLAAACCCKKKKK


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

cant wait to go get my interior parts... 

but i made a couple vids today, yes, i was THAT bored :laugh:


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumbup: 

the manual set up looks like it was a lot more complicated to run everything compared to my autopilot one


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

criley76 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> the manual set up looks like it was a lot more complicated to run everything compared to my autopilot one


 probably was, running wire is alot easier then running airline :laugh:


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> probably was, running wire is alot easier then running airline :laugh:


 Strumski had the job of running the air line :laugh: 

:thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

criley76 said:


> Strumski had the job of running the air line :laugh:
> 
> :thumbup:


 :laugh: def a pita. maybe one day ill upgrade but for now, this is still perfect!


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

hahahaha in the first video I thought the bike going by was your compressor at first!!


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

ericshell said:


> hahahaha in the first video I thought the bike going by was your compressor at first!!


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good :thumbup:


thanks.. 

got some work done today, like i said. I still need/want a few more parts but i re routed the lines so they are all hidden and did a full swap from gray to black, So pleased!









Now i just have to make a real gauge pod. and ill be all set


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

my sisters tires on here jeep looked a little low today so i had to fill them :laugh:









and a couple more, both fronts are sitting at amost exactly 22''. Still need a notch to hopefully get this bitch laying frame.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Sold my fake splits dean lol real splits coming in about a month :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Sold my fake splits dean lol real splits coming in about a month :thumbup:


oh yes! any hints :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> oh yes! any hints :laugh:


Lol well they are rotiforms....


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Lol well they are rotiforms....


mmmm eace:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> mmmm eace:


You may love them.. not very often seen...


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> You may love them.. not very often seen...


im sure i will. did you manage to get all the parts you needed to fix the back.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> im sure i will. did you manage to get all the parts you needed to fix the back.


Still need to get a bumper that should be to me tomo I git a euro trunk instead of stock lol


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Still need to get a bumper that should be to me tomo I git a euro trunk instead of stock lol


oh rearry?? are you copying me


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Aww were twins! Mines getting shaved right now tho


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Aww were twins! Mines getting shaved right now tho


sunday :laugh::beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> sunday :laugh::beer:


Hahaha now that's funny. :thumbup::thumbup: 

Let me ask you. Do you like your black roof?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Hahaha now that's funny. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Let me ask you. Do you like your black roof?


i do soooo much. ill say though, at first i was a little hesitant because i didnt think i would, but after it was done i loved it. Looks better when you have black mirrors too!


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> i do soooo much. ill say though, at first i was a little hesitant because i didnt think i would, but after it was done i loved it. Looks better when you have black mirrors too!


I was really thinking about it but I don't think I'm gonna do it since my new wheels will be gold centers.. idk I may do it later on tho I'm still unsure Haha


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

thinking about a different management


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> thinking about a different management


 Why


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

jarlsberg said:


> Why


 i still have a leak in the rear, when i swapped out my interior. 
the gauges look like **** i way i have them, and so do the switches alittle. 
i think after it gets out of the body shop, im going with autopilot v2 system, priced around 900 without tank/comp. so that would be less hassle,wish i just listened to everyone in the beginning. but oh well,you live and learn. :laugh: 
and a new pic


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that, man. Your build was actually the determining factor for me to go with manual management, and I couldn't be happier with the set up! It looks like I put the paddles in about the same place as you, but I've got the dual gauge panel from 42dd for my gauges. Maybe you'd be happier swapping out the monsoon, going with a single din and rocking a gauge panel?? 

Either way, :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont make yet another mistake, you will want e-level in a month


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Unless you really have the room which Mk4's dont there is NO reason to go manual aside from being broke. None. Congrats on deciding to upgrade!


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Unless you really have the room which Mk4's dont there is NO reason to go manual aside from being broke. None. Congrats on deciding to upgrade!


A manual set up is beautifully simple. You're relating function to cost which is unfair. I don't wear a hand wound watch because it's better than and cheaper than a quartz with all the bells and whistles; it just feels better to own and operate. Differ strokes for different folks :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I ran manual the first year. Nothing good about it other than being cheap. 

I also own a Rolex which is automatic but still, two days off my wrist and it needs a winding. Comparing a auto/wound watch to manual air ride management does not work. My Rolex also keeps time like a conductor with a tic. A $10 quartz watch does a better job. Rolex allows for 2 minutes a year. Quartz is like a second over 10,000 or something silly. I still will keep my submariner because well... Rolex.

Said it before and I will say it again. No benefit to manual other than cost.

Beautifully simple? How is running 4 valves, four gauges and a manifold or four fill lines more simple than my VU4?

Not being a prick but having owned both, there is no reason to choose it. I grabbed it to see if I liked the ride. I did and you can have have my paddles if you want. Blech.




jarlsberg said:


> A manual set up is beautifully simple. You're relating function to cost which is unfair. I don't wear a hand wound watch because it's better than and cheaper than a quartz with all the bells and whistles; it just feels better to own and operate. Differ strokes for different folks :beer:


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> I ran manual the first year. Nothing good about it other than being cheap.
> 
> I also own a Rolex which is automatic but still, two days off my wrist and it needs a winding. Comparing a auto/wound watch to manual air ride management does not work. My Rolex also keeps time like a conductor with a tic. A $10 quartz watch does a better job. Rolex allows for 2 minutes a year. Quartz is like a second over 10,000 or something silly. I still will keep my submariner because well... Rolex.
> 
> ...


Wow. All I was trying to say was there's more of a relationship between the user and the unit, because it is you who is physically creating that movement. In manual valves, physically moving the valves. With a manual watch, physically winding the spring. It IS more simplistic because there is less that can go wrong in terms of management; I don't really see how you can debate that. I'll stop cluttering this thread though. As I said before, to each their own :beer:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> i still have a leak in the rear, when i swapped out my interior.
> the gauges look like **** i way i have them, and so do the switches alittle.
> i think after it gets out of the body shop, im going with autopilot v2 system, priced around 900 without tank/comp. so that would be less hassle,wish i just listened to everyone in the beginning. but oh well,you live and learn. :laugh:
> and a new pic


good choice, just be sure to go with 3/8 line instead of 1/4


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> good choice, just be sure to go with 3/8 line instead of 1/4


This.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dean if i were you i would go with bagriders *analog* kit that way if (and when:laugh you want to go to e-level you already have the manifold. :thumbup:


*edit*


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

I have a analog system with accuair vu4 manifold what will it take to upgrade to e level. Or autopilot v1?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> I have a analog system with accuair vu4 manifold what will it take to upgrade to e level. Or autopilot v1?


to upgrade to eleve all you need is 
touchpad 
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/E-LEVEL-SYSTEM-WITH-TOUCH-PAD.html
Rocker switch
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/E-LEVEL-SYSTEM-WITH-ROCKER-SWITCH.html


You *dont* want autopilot V1


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> Dean if i were you i would go with bagriders manual kit that way if (and when:laugh you want to go to e-level you already have the manifold. :thumbup:


He has manual. Just save up a bit longer and get elevel. Trust me.



Chaoz said:


> I have a analog system with accuair vu4 manifold what will it take to upgrade to e level. Or autopilot v1?


All you need is this for e-level, stay away from v1. http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/E-LEVEL-SYSTEM-WITH-TOUCH-PAD.html

Edit: ^beat me to it.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Slamtastic said:


> He has manual. Just save up a bit longer and get elevel. Trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops my bad haha i meant to put bagriders *Analog* kit. Ill edit my post. Im making the jump soon from manual to elevel


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> oops my bad haha i meant to put bagriders *Analog* kit. Ill edit my post. Im making the jump soon from manual to elevel


Yeah you'll definitely love it. I was on manual for a bit, went to analog, then back to manual, then finally to elevel. I never wanted to spend that much on management for an 8 year old car but I'm so glad I did. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Slamtastic said:


> Yeah you'll definitely love it. I was on manual for a bit, went to analog, then back to manual, then finally to elevel. I never wanted to spend that much on management for an 8 year old car but I'm so glad I did. :thumbup::thumbup:


yeah to me theres no reason to mess around with the stuff in the middle so elevel it was. and i got a killer deal


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Todd, i dont really want to deal with the gauges. thats my main dislike with it right now! 
and the analog kit still uses gauges.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ya understandable but eventually elevel will be on your mind. But its all preference. Autopilot v2 is quality so either way you will like it.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> Ya understandable but eventually elevel will be on your mind. But its all preference. Autopilot v2 is quality so either way you will like it.


yea, i def have time to make the decision. 

well, have no work today so going to go in and try to fix the rears leak, so the bodyshop guys dont have to worry about it.

wish me lucc :laugh:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Fair enough.

OP where in MI are you? I grew up in Battle Creek, glad to see the southern Michigan scene is getting better. 



jarlsberg said:


> Wow. All I was trying to say was there's more of a relationship between the user and the unit, because it is you who is physically creating that movement. In manual valves, physically moving the valves. With a manual watch, physically winding the spring. It IS more simplistic because there is less that can go wrong in terms of management; I don't really see how you can debate that. I'll stop cluttering this thread though. As I said before, to each their own :beer:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> OP where in MI are you? I grew up in Battle Creek, glad to see the southern Michigan scene is getting better.


Im from/in Royal Oak. SE. 

All the leaks are fixed and fixed the gauges. cleaned em up. But i found out my pass wheel bearing is going out again, for like the 7th time. So i thought positive, its a sign that i need a notch :laugh:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

because i can meow :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Silver jettas are starting to grow on me now.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

vjg1215 said:


> Silver jettas are starting to grow on me now.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

what rear shocks are you running?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> what rear shocks are you running?


the old raceland ones


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> the old raceland ones


I ran those for about a week before I broke down and got the bilsteins it's like a lift kit lol and they ride so much better.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

I don't find my racelands to ride bad at all..


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

Chaoz said:


> I don't find my racelands to ride bad at all..


mine were blown, 2 years old and 40k miles on them and they were og raceland ones running ultimo springs. but they also top out really early i noticed mine topped out at around 55psi, the bilstiens i can ride at 80 psi if i wanted to and get about an inch higher than stock.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Haha,I don't see a reason to go higher than stock :screwy: lol but good to know I could if needed Haha


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

Chaoz said:


> Haha,I don't see a reason to go higher than stock :screwy: lol but good to know I could if needed Haha


well i just wanted to be able to ride around at 50 psi, i drive my grandma around a lot and it doesnt need to be a ****ty ride and i find that the car rides sick around 45 front and around 50 rear.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

finally back from the bodyshop. still need a notch... blah


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

I'm thinking we may need to shoot at the next show. Looks real Goo man. I just got mine back as well :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> Had to go get some "better" pictures, and some different plans are in the works
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks to Mr. Williams


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 410CrewDubber (Oct 5, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> thanks to Mr. Williams


LOL automatic :laugh:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

410CrewDubber said:


> LOL automatic :laugh:


 youre jelly


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

notch tomorrow!


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> notch tomorrow!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Welp, got the notch done today. wasnt that easy but its done. its not as 'tall' as ive seen others but i can defiantly tell it made a difference! To the issue, i thought when you notch the frame, it will basically help BOTH sides sit lower, not just the pass. side. To me that makes sense but idk, i heard different. Like the pic below, you can tell its a little lop sided. 
-sorry for the absolute **** pics lol-








it is defiantly lower then it was before, pass side more, but the drivers side went down some too. but now both sides (more on driver) is basically sitting on the tire. Maybe that could be why it isnt even. Any one have this experience ? Maybe like a 17mm adapter compared to these 20mms might pull it in a tad to go lower? 
- once again, sorry for the **** pic -
ic:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> just notched the frame, and it seems the two things i want are impossible to get.  oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

looks great dean :thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> looks great dean :thumbup:


did you make that gauge pod? i would love to have one


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> did you make that gauge pod? i would love to have one


IIRC i already sent you the link to the guy who makes them haha


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> IIRC i already sent you the link to the guy who makes them haha


That got from bel air Dubs? Lol


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> That got from bel air Dubs? Lol


 was that english?


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> was that english?


Ebonics actually lol which guy makes them again? Lol


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

about to pull the trigger on v2....


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> about to pull the trigger on v2....


Eh I have a dew friends that have it and they love it but a couple of the systems are starting to mess up. That's why I'm staying away from it. But it has some cool features but nothing that I need on an everyday basis.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Eh I have a dew friends that have it and they love it but a couple of the systems are starting to mess up. That's why I'm staying away from it. But it has some cool features but nothing that I need on an everyday basis.


hmmm yea. i have been checking out a couple threads on here about it . Also possible to go with the Switchspeed Management


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Switchspeed is a super easy upgrade to e-level if you want presets in the future :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Switchspeed is a super easy upgrade to e-level if you want presets in the future :thumbup:


does the switchspeed management still require pressure gauges to be run


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> does the switchspeed management still require pressure gauges to be run


Yerp


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> does the switchspeed management still require pressure gauges to be run


Yes. But to switch to e-level (you might have the inclination, i know everybody in calgary has switched over) you would simply install the level sensors and then plug in a new manifold and controller. Easiest upgrade possible. 
If you want to try V2 then it doesn't need seperate pressure gauges which is the nice thing.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> Ebonics actually lol which guy makes them again? Lol


 Go in the air classifieds and search dual pod


MechEngg said:


> Yes. But to switch to e-level (you might have the inclination, i know everybody in calgary has switched over) you would simply install the level sensors and then plug in a new *ecu* and controller. Easiest upgrade possible.
> If you want to try V2 then it doesn't need seperate pressure gauges which is the nice thing.


FTFY :wave:


dean i know your hatred for gauges haha but when i played with v2 i wasn't nearly as impressed as elevel. If i were you id go switchspeed with a digital gauge and then go to elevel later :wave:


Also your car looks amazing. :heart:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

i have the v2...


i should have bought elevel :laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> Go in the air classifieds and search dual pod
> 
> 
> FTFY :wave:
> ...


Damn it i always call the ECU the manifold and vice versa. :facepalm:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Damn it i always call the ECU the manifold and vice versa. :facepalm:


Its okay, ill let it slide.......this time


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok. Say i go with the analog management here 
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/ANALOG-MANAGEMENT-PACKAGE.html
how would i go about making this work?? 
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DAKOTA-DIGITAL-ODYSSEY-SERIES-1.html
:beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

it would be nice to get something wit presets but, idk if i like the v2 too many problems im hearing. and e level is a bit pricey for now. so thats why its in the works for next year or i may just get a dakota digtial gauge and be happy with my avs switchbox:laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

jettaaddictionII said:


> Ok. Say i go with the analog management here
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/ANALOG-MANAGEMENT-PACKAGE.html
> how would i go about making this work??
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DAKOTA-DIGITAL-ODYSSEY-SERIES-1.html
> :beer::beer:opcorn:


that analog package is excatly like the one i have.. but, see PM about gettting a good deal on it.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> Ok. Say i go with the analog management here
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/ANALOG-MANAGEMENT-PACKAGE.html
> how would i go about making this work??
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DAKOTA-DIGITAL-ODYSSEY-SERIES-1.html
> :beer::beer:opcorn:


By going with the bagriders kit the installation is very simple, and there customer service is beyond amazing. To add a digital gauge you would T each line going to the bags and screw in a pressure sensor. Bag riders has them listed under digital gauge T's. Then the rest is wiring.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> that analog package is excatly like the one i have.. but, see PM about gettting a good deal on it.


lol. i checked it would be 777 shipped with the comp/tank/gauges since i already have all that junk :laugh:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> By going with the bagriders kit the installation is very simple, and there customer service is beyond amazing. To add a digital gauge you would T each line going to the bags and screw in a pressure sensor. Bag riders has them listed under digital gauge T's. Then the rest is wiring.


oh alright. so then i would need four of these, one at each corner? http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DAKOTA-DIGITAL-PRESSURE-SENSOR.html


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> G
> 
> 
> dean i know your hatred for gauges haha b:


lol yea, but i dont hate them as much as i did before, if you know what i mean


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> oh alright. so then i would need four of these, one at each corner? http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DAKOTA-DIGITAL-PRESSURE-SENSOR.html


Those will come with the gauge. You select the option at the gauge page.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> Those will come with the gauge. You select the option at the gauge page.


oh cool. i didnt see that, looks like it doesnt work with the 1/4 line i currently have.  atleast the ptc on the tees to thread those into


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> oh cool. i didnt see that, looks like it doesnt work with the 1/4 line i currently have.  atleast the ptc on the tees to thread those into


So if they dont work with 1/4 line you could use ptc reducers.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have no idea what i was thinking, those gauge pressure sender will screw directly into you vu4 manifold. No need for T's.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> I have no idea what i was thinking, those gauge pressure sender will screw directly into you vu4 manifold. No need for T's.


oh rearry?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

hmmm. by the time i would add those digital gauges i would be at the same price as the v2...


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> hmmm. by the time i would add those digital gauges i would be at the same price as the v2...


but if/when you want elevel its an easy transition as you have the manifold. The times i've played with v2 i wasn't too impressed. The few people i know that have it already want elevel.

After using a analog setup and a v2 setup i don't think its worth the price difference. but its your car and money. do what you please :wave:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe save up a bit extra and wait to see if management packages go on sale next month from somewhere?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

What did you go with!?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaoz said:


> What did you go with!?


exactly what you got


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmmmmm?? :screwy:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> Hmmmmm?? :screwy:


 uh oh... what


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

What did you get haha


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> What did you get haha


oh, i thought it was an insulting :screwy: damn no sarcasm :laugh:

i got the analog management, gotta keep those gauge pods to good use for now atleast... 
it should be here on wednesday and if my dad is up to helping me itll be i friday.

oh and another addition
og kamei badge less


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> oh, i thought it was an insulting :screwy: damn no sarcasm :laugh:
> 
> i got the analog management, gotta keep those gauge pods to good use for now atleast...
> it should be here on wednesday and if my dad is up to helping me itll be i friday.
> ...


Im pretty sure bagriders would supply them with the kit but make sure the ptc stems are in the kit to downside the vu4 to 1/4 before you tear the system apart. The vu4 is boss.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> Im pretty sure bagriders would supply them with the kit but make sure the ptc stems are in the kit to downside the vu4 to 1/4 before you tear the system apart. The vu4 is boss.


yea, i selected the 1/4 for air line, i figure it will just be the easiest to work with since i already have it, and i will test and mock up before i start tearing apart, plus i need my dad for electrical :laugh:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> yea, i selected the 1/4 for air line, i figure it will just be the easiest to work with since i already have it, and i will test and mock up before i start tearing apart, plus i need my dad for electrical :laugh:


yeah im running the vu4 with 1/4 inch line and i really like the speed. :wave:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> yeah im running the vu4 with 1/4 inch line and i really like the speed. :wave:


oh yea, and im sure it will be quicker then the manual paddles i have which is cool.
just got tired of all these leaks and the paddles, are such a pain. the gauges arent anymore :heart::heart:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> oh yea, and im sure it will be quicker then the manual paddles i have which is cool.
> just got tired of all these leaks and the paddles, are such a pain. the gauges arent anymore :heart::heart:


Yeah i didn't have any leaks at my paddles because i heated them up and melted them on the barbs :laugh:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> Yeah i didn't have any leaks at my paddles because i heated them up and melted them on the barbs :laugh:


haha, well, no going back now, i just wish i started with analog from the start!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> haha, well, no going back now, i just wish i started with analog from the start!


i kinda do to, but i feel like manual makes you learn and understand how air works alot more then analog so i feel like it was good for me. And i liked it for about a year haha


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> i kinda do to, but i feel like manual makes you learn and understand how air works alot more then analog so i feel like it was good for me. And i liked it for about a year haha


oh yea, that makes sense! Did teach me how things work and whats involved in it too, and i am currently living with and im ready to ditch it  

and then while im re-doing all the crap i can finish the trunk, its still all bare wood cause im lazy when it comes to **** you never see lol


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> oh yea, that makes sense! Did teach me how things work and whats involved in it too, and i am currently living with and im ready to ditch it
> 
> and then while im re-doing all the crap i can finish the trunk, its still all bare wood cause im lazy when it comes to **** you never see lol


haha yeah my trunk is wrapped nice from the top but the frame below is bare wood, i want to wrap it and have the carpet i just don't want to pull the frame out. 

make sure to get a solid ground on the vu4 :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

crappy video i made, to make a comparison to went i put the analog manny in


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

My manual management definitely wasn't that slow to fill, drop is about right, but the fill should be faster than the drop.

What pressure did you have the tank at?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Slamtastic said:


> My manual management definitely wasn't that slow to fill, drop is about right, but the fill should be faster than the drop.
> 
> What pressure did you have the tank at?


it usually is faster then that, i was just messing with it bfore


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I run my system with 3/8" line and 175-200psi in the tank just incase i need to quickly raise the car. Jumps up from aired out to full up in around 1 second....this is ridiculously slow. Good for accuracy i guess with analog lol.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

ok guys, i have alot of questions hah


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

just got my analog management in today and of course, being a n00b i have quite a few questions. 
i dont do any electrical/wiring so all this is confusing looking to me, but im either you guys can help or my should know lol.
any way, to the pics!
*new switchbox *








*now this is where some of my questions arrive*
*this came with it and im about 90% that this goes from the uv4 controller to the switcbox posted above? right?*








*these, from the harness posted above, idk what these are, i assume maybe the black one is a ground but a second opinion would be appreciated!!*








*uv4 controller, these push to connects go straight from here to the bags correct?*








*the little picture thing in the box is pretty clear with this *








*the back of the uv4, ****ty pic but all you guys know it, is this like a dump?? doesnt seem like anything would go there*








*one of the two biggest questions i have, this came in the box with the uv4, now, with the other harness i have will make this un-needed i assume, because it uses the same plug type. but then on the on the diagram it shows a ground wire, which on the other harness i think is what the loose wires are for but idk100%*








*this is how i figuired it went. uv4, to harness, to switchbox. *









*and the last questions... where exactly to the gauge lines plug into??*

*or, if it looks like im missing something, lmk.*


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> just got my analog management in today and of course, being a n00b i have quite a few questions.
> i dont do any electrical/wiring so all this is confusing looking to me, but im either you guys can help or my should know lol.
> any way, to the pics!
> *new switchbox *
> ...



read the red


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> read the red


:heart::heart::wave:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

I have the same setup.

The loose wires go as follows(this is how I did it, and it seems to be running)

The two black ones are grounds.
The pink, grey, and blue wires would go into your distributer box. Otherwise you won't have power leading to your control box or manifold. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Miotke said:


> I have the same setup.
> 
> The loose wires go as follows(this is how I did it, and it seems to be running)
> 
> ...


 just the pink for power, gray and blue are not used at all( they are for wireless remote option)


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

also if you run analog gauges, you have 4 of 1/4 npt to 1/8 pts fittings with the kit that replace allen( hex) plugs on the back side of the manifold.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> also if you run analog gauges, you have 4 of 1/4 npt to 1/8 pts fittings with the kit that replace allen( hex) plugs on the back side of the manifold.


I just figured this out myself. :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> just the pink for power, gray and blue are not used at all( they are for wireless remote option)


oh cool/. thanks !!


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

I appreciate those who responded and helped me get un-confused about this new management, and with that being said i got some(most) work done today!!
Got it all mounted in the trunk (of course, not the prettiest but its sturdy and not going anywhere), the vu4 looks so nice i wish it was visible  Got ALL new lines ran, just used a line going from the manny straight to the bags, no connections, i want the least chance for leaks which drive me crazy. Have to give my hat off to bagriders to making the electrical connections (switchbox 2 vu4) super simple. :laugh: Hell, even i had no problem. Only reason its not hooked up yet beause i think im Amish. So basically its ready to go, going to my dads shop tomorrow so he can help me (do it) get the black ground and get power to it. And the hook up all the new lines. 
Any way on to pics, im really liking the feel of the switchbox, ready to get these paddles out (which i have a buyer for already :laugh: )
*first thing i tackled was mounting the switchbox, pull the center out, drilled a hole and bam. perfect! *








*maybe stick a grommet in there to clean it up, no file *








*folds up perfect lol MONEY*








*using the same pod*








*new gauges, with 1/8 ptcs. easier to run*
















*rut roh*








*thread sealed, man, what where they trying to prove when they tightened those hex plugs in there, whata bitch :laugh:*
















*so clean *








*simple as pie*








*only troops left*








*doing work on the floor/cover*


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Someone else chime in if I am wrong... but your water trap has to be pointed down to properly function. And yeah my trunk looks like a rats nest currently too. I feel your pain.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Someone else chime in if I am wrong... but your water trap has to be pointed down to properly function. And yeah my trunk looks like a rats nest currently too. I feel your pain.


it has to be,but currently there isnt much room for it sit straight down,pic doesnt show but its as pointed down as it can be,and yea. but thats what covers are for hah


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> it has to be,but currently there isnt much room for it sit straight down,pic doesnt show but its as pointed down as it can be,and yea. but thats what covers are for hah


instead of running the trap there dean run it in between the tank and the manifold. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

jettaaddictionII said:


> what where they trying to prove when they tightened those hex plugs in there, whata bitch :laugh:[/B]


 every time i remove those plugs i say the same thing, i just dont get it what's the reason to do that, specially when they are NPT fittings and have tapered threads.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

show off 

haha :wave:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> show off
> 
> haha :wave:


haha, im not cool enough to show off!

but when i first aired up and my dads i was damn, it went up soo quick compared to the manual, so now i understand what all you guys where saying. :laugh:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

so far loving the new management and switchbox,the one button to lower all is just so cool to me, and its much much quicker. Im very glad i made the switch, id recommend this all day long,. and its even better being 100% leak free!!!!!!! :heart:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

worked on the trunk today.felt weird being at joann fabrics but it was worth it :laugh:
ordered a sticker for the tank so when that comes in the trunk will be complete in my eyes...
couple pics, the reason why the cut isnt 100% perfect straight because the tank is on an angle 


















































and the gauges mounted, no leaks :beer::beer:









opcorn:opcorn: coming so far


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad you are super happy about the vu-4 manifold and switchbox. Good choice and pretty to upgrade to e-level if you ever want (i still think you might want to so i'm pushing it )

Glad to see the trunk looking a whole lot cleaner on top at least haha. Just have to ask why you put the tank in the direct middle of your trunk, now you can't use any part of it for hauling stuff


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Glad you are super happy about the vu-4 manifold and switchbox. Good choice and pretty to upgrade to e-level if you ever want (i still think you might want to so i'm pushing it )
> 
> Glad to see the trunk looking a whole lot cleaner on top at least haha. Just have to ask why you put the tank in the direct middle of your trunk, now you can't use any part of it for hauling stuff


Oh yea, i am in :heart::heart: with it! And that is always possible i still will one of these days but so far there is nothing but good things with the analog and no reason to switch as of now. 

The trunk is looking alot better, more then i expected lol. and the reason it is where it, just because of room in the spare wheel well,this was the best place for my set up, plus i can still use the trunk like normally.... but i rarely ever haul anything 

and the new sticker was waiting when i arrived home from work 


















:beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

made the install a little more cleaner/professional 

















and for fun :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Grommets do make for a clean looking install :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

its been a while sense ive posted in here 

heres some from Motorstadt 9



































































i roll pretty low for being bagged :laugh:







[/QUOTE]


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Question for ya'll: 

im sure it will be alright but im am just double checking if its cool or not. 

i just purchased a train horn, this is my current setup 










now to my question, can i just tee off one of the inlets that goes to the vu4, or would that some how mess it up with it getting air? Or should i just plug one inlet, and then have a line straight from tank to horn. 

Heres my idea... 









Thanks for the help guys and lmk if my idea will work :wave:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah you're fine to tee in like that. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup that works :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

are you an art major?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Slamtastic said:


> Yeah you're fine to tee in like that. :thumbup:





MechEngg said:


> Yup that works :thumbup:


 cool cool. thanks guys  


Twilliams83 said:


> are you an art major?


 yerp. im the next van gogh


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I also have a psi regulator going to my air horn so that if I want it a little bit tamer, I dial down the psi.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I also have a psi regulator going to my air horn so that if I want it a little bit tamer, I dial down the psi.


 good idea, but i want this bitch LOUD! 

did you hook yours up to the stock horn or a separate switch/button?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

jettaaddictionII said:


> good idea, but i want this bitch LOUD!
> 
> did you hook yours up to the stock horn or a separate switch/button?


 Well... I tried to piggyback it but now have it hooked up on a separate switch cause I don't have the time to mess with it. But in a few months when I am at my F-18 school I will have lots of time to mess with it so for now its on its own switch.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Well... I tried to piggyback it but now have it hooked up on a separate switch cause I don't have the time to mess with it. But in a few months when I am at my F-18 school I will have lots of time to mess with it so for now its on its own switch.


 was it difficult to get it on the stock horn? is that why you havent?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> was it difficult to get it on the stock horn? is that why you havent?


 It is simply a 12V NC solenoid so just splice it into the existing positive and negative on your actual horn and you should be good. Just wouldnt recommend hooking it up to your horn that beeps when you lock your car :laugh: I'm not sure which or the horns is meant for what, Maybe test that out first. If one horn is for locking/alarm and one is for pushing your steering wheel then you are good. If both are activated for both then you are going to have to put a relay in line with the + when you splice it in so that the solenoid for the air horn only works when the car is running :thumbup:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

The horn for locking the door is under the rain tray I believe. The 2 horns in your bumper are your regular horns, so like Sean said, just tap into one of those.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Corret, the 2 horns down by the bumper is one for low tone one for high tone. The alarm horn is a flat looking thing up in your rain tray. 

And I think I just have to rearrange how I have the relay powered cause I wanted to have it so that it has a switch to cut out power and activate when the horn it sounds off. But as it stands right now, when I turn on the switch the train horn sounds. I know I just have something backwards but I have been too busy lately to mess with it.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I would be more than willing to draw up some wiring diagrams for people depending on their specific application.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

this is definitely something i will be doing once i get my setup done and no leaks. ive always wanted to have a train horn. 

where are you mounting your horn?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, for all the info. i appreciate it. Once i get it in and then ill ask my dad (show him this thread/ideas) and see the route he thinks will be the easiest/best. if not ill have it hooked to its own switch, with i already have a place for it from my old fog lights.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

02jettakid17 said:


> this is definitely something i will be doing once i get my setup done and no leaks. ive always wanted to have a train horn.
> 
> where are you mounting your horn?


 oh yea, well now that i finally got rid of the manual managements ive had no leaks or issues what so ever. and plus ive had two people cut me off in the last three days and an idiot in a bike, and imo the stock horn didnt get the message through. Time for fun!  

and ill prob put it in this general vicinity


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Thisis where I have mine. Tucked up next to the horns like in that video.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

jettaaddictionII said:


> oh yea, well now that i finally got rid of the manual managements ive had no leaks or issues what so ever. and plus ive had two people cut me off in the last three days and an idiot in a bike, and imo the stock horn didnt get the message through. Time for fun!


 i like the tone of this one. all the ones im finding have a real high pitch sound. and i dont really care for that. have you found one you like?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Quick Question for you guys again. 

Can i do this?? 









It will be easier and less line to run but my only worry with it this way is if i get on the horn the bag will lose air?? is this right or wrong? 

Thanks. will have some pics up some!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> Quick Question for you guys again.
> 
> Can i do this??
> 
> ...


 yes when you honk the horn the bag would deflate, and you would only be able to honk the horn when the bags are inflated. 

run a seperate line.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> yes when you honk the horn the bag would deflate, and you would only be able to honk the horn when the bags are inflated.
> 
> run a seperate line.


 ok cool. thanks todd


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> Quick Question for you guys again.
> 
> Can i do this??
> 
> ...


 You should try it and make a video just for fun :laugh:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

took a while to get it mounted the way i like but i eventually got it 
So here it is, Kleinn Md. 99 from ACC 









*size comparison* 








*access* 








*bracket mounted!* 








*happy* 








*all tightened down* 








*hooked up, sorta* 


















Electrical will be hooked up on Friday while we change the axle


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks good, but i would have pointed them out the front grilles to give the guy who just cut you off the full effect. this way it will be slightly quieter. Also i never realized how small the brakes were on a 2.0


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Looks good, but i would have pointed them out the front grilles to give the guy who just cut you off the full effect. this way it will be slightly quieter. Also i never realized how small the brakes were on a 2.0


 you know i thought about it, but the was the easiest way to get it mounted, plus 95* with a **** ton of humidity i didnt want to dilly dally :laugh: and i know those ****s are small, maybe upgrade in the future


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> you know i thought about it, but the was the easiest way to get it mounted, plus 95* with a **** ton of humidity i didnt want to dilly dally :laugh: and i know those ****s are small, maybe upgrade in the future


 Pics of sweat on brow


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Pics of sweat on brow


 none where taken


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

this horn, loud as ****!!! ill make a vid later


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> this horn, loud as ****!!! ill make a vid later


 so far its made my dad and his buddies at work jump, made my mom jump, my sister jump and scared the **** out of my dog  
note, the video doesnt make it sound as loud as it really is. 





 
im thinking to, that i might get another Md. 99 and put on the passenger side too. :laugh: 
also got the new lips on... 



jettaaddictionII said:


> New lips, adapters blah blah blah, next is the cupra r lip and swapping back to fogless. Mid-week Sometime!
> 
> Enjoy :beer::beer:


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

looks so good dean :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Chris Anderson said:


> looks so good dean :thumbup:


 thanks bud!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

U wanna see people jump, there's some great videos over at horn blasters.com


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

does anyone have issues with the amount of toe out when youre aired out?? 

fitment pic


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

went horn blastin last night 
[video=facebook;491482117534060]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=491482117534060[/video]


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

finally something on this car is on the ground


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

RIMMY :heart:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

excuse the look, its going through a change 
but i made this video for a friend so i thought i might as well post it up in here!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I like the soft slow dump. U running the the exhaust port open or have a muffler on there?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

rgarjr said:


> I like the soft slow dump. U running the the exhaust port open or have a muffler on there?


the exhausts are wide open


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

missing the R stuff


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yup, it's part of the Mk4 suspension and going super low. Try 19's it is a big headache as I max out the suspension articulation to lay subframe. 

Agreed though, miss the R bumper. 



jettaaddictionII said:


> does anyone have issues with the amount of toe out when youre aired out??
> 
> fitment pic


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> missing the R stuff





arethirdytwo said:


> Yup, it's part of the Mk4 suspension and going super low. Try 19's it is a big headache as I max out the suspension articulation to lay subframe.
> 
> Agreed though, miss the R bumper.


no worries, its being keep. its the guides for the reason it fit like crap so i might give it to my bodyshop friend and have him do something permanent with the guides, because they got loose and fell out.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd say OEM but I am sure the Bora R bumper is just wayyyyy too $$$$$.



jettaaddictionII said:


> no worries, its being keep. its the guides for the reason it fit like crap so i might give it to my bodyshop friend and have him do something permanent with the guides, because they got loose and fell out.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> I'd say OEM but I am sure the Bora R bumper is just wayyyyy too $$$$$.


it is oem


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

how often are ptc fittings prone to just be bad?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I am guessing 1 just started leaking?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> I am guessing 1 just started leaking?


well yea, my train horn one just did. its not even that old. took the out re cut them made sure they where straight, pushed in all the way and they still leak. i got the expensive metal ones from BRs, becuase they havent leaked on me before?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

i mean,would a barbed fitting be better in this situation?

like this guy right here

http://www.pexsupply.com/Jones-Stephens-Corp-C74-034-64-4-1-4-OD-Brass-Compression-Tee


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you give us a picture of how the line was run to the fitting? Sometimes if you dont support the line close to the fitting the weight of the line can cause the line to bend down and put different pressures on the o-ring seal that is inside the fitting, over time causing it to have a slight leak. 

A compression fitting would alleviate this problem


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Bro!! Great advice again, i really appreciate it. 
just got home from work and did some work on the leak, didnt know the way the fitting was positioned would affect its ability. tried a few diferent ways, i just before had it hanging so i guess it failed under its own weight. pushed it up and got it to stay, sprayed some windex on it, and BAM, to a surprise, the leaks (though small) where gone!
pics for clicks
*i need a way to secure it like this *








*overall look*








*and the reason i needed to even run extra line, extra fun *









thanks again MechEngg


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Did the OEM slides just get blown out? Weird. My R bumper doesn't MOVE. 



jettaaddictionII said:


> it is oem


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> Did the OEM slides just get blown out? Weird. My R bumper doesn't MOVE.


well, they got loose and fell out, and i havent been able to get the guides bakc on perfect.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> Thanks Bro!! Great advice again, i really appreciate it.
> just got home from work and did some work on the leak, didnt know the way the fitting was positioned would affect its ability. tried a few diferent ways, i just before had it hanging so i guess it failed under its own weight. pushed it up and got it to stay, sprayed some windex on it, and BAM, to a surprise, the leaks (though small) where gone!
> pics for clicks
> *i need a way to secure it like this *
> ...


No worries man! I would just drill through that metal support under the battery tray (the part that comes down then back up) and run a zip tie through it :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> No worries man! I would just drill through that metal support under the battery tray (the part that comes down then back up) and run a zip tie through it :thumbup:


Will Do!


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

airred out the other day with the wheel slightly turned and crunched up the fender a little. oh well. new bumpers painted and on, can see fender damage in pic.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

yep, got to be real careful with the wheels position when you dump out the front.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

i like the new look!:thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

rgarjr said:


> yep, got to be real careful with the wheels position when you dump out the front.


 oh yea 


mdubcajka12 said:


> i like the new look!:thumbup:


 thanks :beer: 

still a couple little 'details'


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

sucks about the fender 

I like te new look :thumbup: 

i make sure i hold the steering wheel straight when i air out now.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

jettaaddictionII said:


> Fixed the grill sag.


 eace:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Exhaust cutout + Turndown exhaust tip = :screwy:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Exhaust cutout + Turndown exhaust tip = :screwy:


 :laugh: it was from the votex rear, just havent changed it yet.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

thank god for airride, wouldnt have been able to get into this place to take pics without.


----------



## oakdub (Feb 27, 2011)

Just read though this entire thread, lots of great info. Im no so sure about the manual kit I was planning on getting. Looks like ill just go with a simple analog like you did. 

Looks great Dean! :wave:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

oakdub said:


> Just read though this entire thread, lots of great info. Im no so sure about the manual kit I was planning on getting. Looks like ill just go with a simple analog like you did.
> 
> Looks great Dean! :wave:


 oh yea, for sure. it was def more of a hassle then it was worth. wouldnt recommend going with manual if you can save the extra. and yes, this is I. just a new account, boradie sucht is jettaaddictionII in german.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow just found out that this was you! 

Frickin troll


----------



## oakdub (Feb 27, 2011)

boradie sucht said:


> oh yea, for sure. it was def more of a hassle then it was worth. wouldnt recommend going with manual if you can save the extra. and yes, this is I. just a new account, boradie sucht is jettaaddictionII in german.


 Yeah I figured this out when I saw your jetta rally car on facebook. :laugh:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Wow just found out that this was you!
> 
> Frickin troll


 haha, i didnt mean to cause a stir, especially with you, it was all in good humor. 


oakdub said:


> Yeah I figured this out when I saw your jetta rally car on facebook. :laugh:


 haha. yerp. 

oh and my interior is no longer a pig sty. mainly because this isnt my daily anymore  









getting all the gli trim over winter


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

just some new pictures 


boradie sucht said:


> went back out and shot some more, still learning but im starting to fell out what this camera likes to do lol. and i decided on keeping the bora r, just tweaking it up a bit.
> enjoy. i think these came out better,


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

nice shots man, car really has come a long way:thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

storing a bagged car over winter tips??


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

im storing mine for the first time aswell but what im doing is. air out on some 4x4 or 4x6 high wood blocks so the struts arent fully compressed for a extended time and wont have pressure in the bags, drain the tanks, drain the water traps, then pull the battery(dont store it on concrete). put some drier sheets in the car and say goodnight bitch see you in the spring. :snowcool:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Greetings airride folks once again, thinking of a couple things to upgrade up over winter, first going to 3/8 lines over my current 1/4s. other which i wasgoing to see if there is experience with these from any of you guys out there. going from the analog gauges to these 

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/PODI-DIGITAL-DUAL-PRESSURE-GAUGE.html

i mean theyd be close to 450 bucks after its all said and done and just wondering if its worth it, im liking the brushed bezel,gives it a clean look and like the digital read out. 

just thoughts and any info if you have had these in the past. 

thanks!

wish i had my old name back


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

no interest in a single digital gauge?


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Bierce IV said:


> no interest in a single digital gauge?


i got a dual gauge pod that i really like, so id want to keep that/setup.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

boradie sucht said:


> i got a dual gauge pod that i really like, so id want to keep that/setup.


I wonder what nice vuy sold you that


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Twilliams83 said:


> I wonder what nice vuy sold you that


the bestest :laugh::heart:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

new name again, same cool guy 

i decided to redo the trunk setup again after seeing a couple examples that i really liked. mainly fuzzys in his mark 5. my previous set up was nice, but i figured i needed a re fresh and was lookin through the show me your trunk thread and then went over to the hardlines thread. at first it seemed like alot but, i did some research and asked some questions. learned alot. plans i 'had' i realized wouldnt work and second guessing from my dad became true :banghead::laugh: which is usually the case. so i ordered my new tank. a 5 gallon aluminum tank from Kevin over at ACC. Great guy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: took a while to even find a tank that fit what i wanted to do. but i did so i ordered it and got the show on the road. didnt do even research and ordered some fittings that now i probably wont use ( might return but idk, if that will be a hassle ) . So then i ordered up some hardlines from McMaster Carr, really cool site. its probably where im going to get all my new steel compatible fittings!! Still a work in progress, but heres some pics. the ptcs are a little shaky in holding the tank so the plan is to go with compression flare fittings.
Already tested it and the compression i tried (not flared) did not budge a bit, so once i swap over all the fittings it should be rock solid. or atleast im hoping. 


the original design, looked ok. gave me an idea. but i had some changes









moved the tank back a couple inches and over more. towards the center. it was off to the right and it bugged me. and also cut the lines down from 7in to 4in. think it will be alittle more stable and looks better. 









idk why in the picture it doesnt look centered but in person it and measured correct. you can see at the top where im going to put my quick disconnect for the hose. just got find a way to fully secure without it moving which it does alittle currently. 









and here is a rough/rough under floor idea. dont be to harsh. this might change or stay; not sure yet. need to check a couple things before final plan go into action. the plan is for the line to hold up the wt/check valve/pressure switch so the wood propped under will be gone. 









you can also see i cleaned up my rats nest from the last time i posted :laugh:

final look should be will silver steel fittings, color matched tank and rewrap the floor in the same carpet i had before. 

might order the fittings tonight after i get the go ahead from my dad.

thanks for watching opcorn::wave:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

got my compression fittings in today, i just have to say :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to mcmaster carr. great company to deal with, if youre looking for tubing/fittings hit them up first. 
still waiting to hear back from BR on the return of the ptcs. anywho, with the new fittings the tank would not move in an earthquake!! luckily i live in michigan so hopefully it wont happen but if it does... :laugh:

im liking the look of these alot more than the ptcs, just a cleaner look. pics!!
expensive where these little ****s but they look nice. wish there was a way to leak test before hand but im sure they will be ok. 









im gonna get rid of that tree, dont worrry :laugh:


















little upclose picture of the new fittings and all that jazz









got a silver qucik disconnect to match the rest of the fittings. the brass would have gotten my ocd all out of hand :laugh:, i also put a piece of sheet metal in between my two floors, which is what the bulkheads go into, advice from my dad. just to make everything more sturdy!!









plans for tomorrow, take it all back apart. thread seal the fittings and get em tightened down for the final time, also rewrap the floor in the same carpet. then friday plan to cut teh feet of the tank and hopefully will see paint some time next week. then ill start on the bottom


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

for gods sake dean do not keep the under floor like that. those hardlines look terrible lol but the floating tank looks cool


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

need to cut the legs off friday still but its mostly finished. im liking this raw look now with the lines and fittings so i might leave it for now.. 

jut need to start under there soon so i can get the bitch pressurized and pray for 0 to minimal leaks :laugh::bs:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> :thumbup:


:thumbup:










ordered some stuff to start on the bottom 

br/mcmaster carr :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

Car sucks, owner is a creep. 
LOVE YOU DEANNNNNN


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

dubkid91 said:


> Car sucks, owner is a creep.
> LOVE YOU DEANNNNNN


haha, didnt know you where on the tex :laugh::wave::heart:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

it goes up and down again eace:eace:eace: will get some better pics in a couple days.

only have one leak i need to take of, but other than that im super happy how it came out


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

get some trunk pics tomorrow


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

finally got out for some pictures























































and one of the trunk 










opcorn:


----------



## JuanGLS (May 24, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:heart:


----------

